# Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin Boardis,

endlich is es so weit: Die Slipanlage in Puttgarden soll erneuert werden. Die Spur wird verbreert, verlängert und neu betoniert, die Steigung wird durch die Verlängerung ein wenig rausgenommen, es soll ein Becken ausgehoben werden und rechts und links sollen Wellenbrecher errichtet werden, damit das ganze nicht wieder zusandet. Die Kosen belaufen sich dabei auf 2500€. 2000 Übernimmt die Feuerwehr, 250 übernimmt der Nebenerwerbsfischer in Puttgarden und der Rest wird von den Anglern bei uns auf dem Campingplatz gestellt.

Ich kann nicht sagen, wann die Bauarbeiten anfangen und wann sie beendet sein werden, ich kann nur schonmal sagen, dass jetzt endlich mal was gemacht wird #6.

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin!

Ist das diese hier?
http://www.slipanlagen.de/Ostsee_Schleswig-Holstein/Puttgarden/puttgarden.html


----------



## AndreL (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist das diese hier?
> http://www.slipanlagen.de/Ostsee_Schleswig-Holstein/Puttgarden/puttgarden.html



Ja ist sie.


----------



## Nordlicht (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

#6
Das ist ja mal ne Super Sache
#6


----------



## Roland S. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Dorsch_Freak,könntest ein paar Fotos reinstellen wenn die Bauarbeiten beendet sind.Wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.#hGruß aus Passau 965km von Puttgarden entfernt.#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Hallo Dorsch_Freak,könntest ein paar Fotos reinstellen wenn die Bauarbeiten beendet sind.Wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.#hGruß aus Passau 965km von Puttgarden entfernt.#d


 
Das ist selbstverständlich. Werde, wenn ich zu den Zeiten auf der Insel bin, auch Fotos vom Bau machen und sie online stellen.
Gruß


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Will Clausen dann später auch 8,- zum Slippen haben ??
Bring ihn bitte nicht auf doofe Gedanken


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Will Clausen dann später auch 8,- zum Slippen haben ??
> Bring ihn bitte nicht auf doofe Gedanken


 
Der hat damit nichts zu tun... die Slippe wurde zwar von seinem Vater und einigen Camper damals in iner Nacht und Nebel Aktion gebaut und darf nur bestehn, weil die Feuerwehr sagt, dass sie sie nutzt. Aber er kümmert sich da garnicht drum...


Allerdings wäre ich für eine Gebühr,weil die feine Herren auf unserem Patz doch meinen nichts zahlen zu müssen, weil: "Ich muss doch nichts zahlen, hab doch einen Träcker/Jeep" Und das kann echt nicht sein,wenn der ganze Campingplatz für die Aktion jetzt zusammnlegt und die freuen ich hinterher wieder drüber... Alo Schranke vor und Bezahlung bitte (Optional: Jahres-/ Mehrfachkarte)


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich freue mich von dem Umbau zu hören. Ist auch längst fällig.

Für eine Slipkarte geb ich gerne 50€/Jahr aus. Mach ich für Süssau auch und das ist in Ordnung.

Wäre wirklich klasse wenn hier, wie schon angesprochen, die Fertigstellung gepostet wird und vielleicht auch ab wann wegen dem Umbau gesperrt ist.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ist die Slippe eigentlich schon gesperrt oder noch nutzbar?


----------



## Aborre (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo,

am letzten WE war die Slippe nicht gesperrt, aufgrund des äußerst niedrigen Wasserstandes allerdings nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar:c. Von Bauarbeiten war noch nichts zu sehen. Es hing ein Zettel dran, auf dem um weitere Spenden für die bevorstehenden Bauarbeiten gebeten wurde (bis zum 30.06. glaube ich???).
Ich dachte, die Finanzierung sei schon gesichert;+?

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Danke für die Info. Ben den nächsten südöstlichen Winden werde ich mal zum Scheiben drehen kommen #h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

gute Infos !
dann halt uns mal auf dem laufenden .... :m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Der Bau hat zwar noch nicht begonnen, so sieht sie aber jetzt aus... Slippen nur mit Schlauchboot und Handwagen/Sliprädern möglich^^


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Och Schade...
Aber vielen Dank für die Info. Du hast mir 120kmx2 gespart #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die Bauarbeiten haben zwar noch nicht begonnen, aber jetzt folgt ein etwas längerer Bericht, hab heute wieder Bilder gemacht. Nach den letzten Tagen (Wochen) Ostwind hat die Ostsee die Slippanlage quasi über Nacht komplett frei gespült. So berichtete mir ein befreundeter Angler, der das ganze Jahr über auf dem Campingplatz ist. Slippen war Freitag und Samstag möglich wie zu alten Zeiten. Von Sand keine Spur! Allerdings setzte jetzt wieder der Westwind ein und die Spuren der einen Nacht Westwind sind jetzt schon ein wenig zu sehen:

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/9945/p7050145.jpg

Ist allerdings nicht dramatisch. Wer bei dem Wind immoment unbedingt aufs Wasser will, der kann das ohne Probleme. Auch wenn das Wasser verkrautet ist kann ich momentan noch garantieren, dass es tief genug ist. Beim Slippen bitte so weit reinfahren, dass die Hinterräder des Autos auf diesem Hügel zu stehen kommen:

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/9880/p7050141.jpg


Auf diesem Bild war gerade Hochwasser, also geht auch das Slippen mit großen Booten unproblematisch. Ein weiterer Indikator für den Wasserstand ist folgender Stein, der vom Deich aus links neben der Slippe ist:

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/7080/p7050143.jpg

Steht dieser Stein im Wasser (so wie auf dem Bild) ist Hochwasser, wenn nicht, kann es unter Umständen schwer werden mit dem Slippen. Das sind jetzt alles allgemeine Infos, die für Leute, die die Slippe nicht so gut kennen bestimmt hilfreich sein können. Außerdem braucht euer Auto genug Power um eure Boote die Steigung hochzubefördern.

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/2580/p7050142.jpg

Mit kleinen Booten gibt es keine Probleme, ich habe aber auch schon gesehen, dass die Boote mancher zu schwer für die entsprechenden Zugvehikel waren und es schon 2 PKW brauchte um entsprechenden Minidampfer aus dem Wasser zu holen. Auch solltet ihr ja nie die Räder durchdrehen lassen, denn sonst kann euch folgendes mal schnell den Reifen zerreißen:

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/6483/p7050144.jpg



Der Beton ist teilweise schon so weggewaschen, dass da die nackten, rostigen Drähte rausgucken. Zu guter letzt für alle Interessenten noch einmal das eine Schild, welches oben an der Slippe steht:

http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3443/p7050146.jpg


Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wann der Bau beginnt und was sich bisher getan hat. ich werde übernächstes Wochenende, wenn ich wieder oben bin, mal dort anrufen oder vorbeischauen und fragen, was nu Sache ist.
Bei Fragen bitte PN; das seh ich eher, als wenn hier im Thröööt gepostet wird.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Aborre (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

@Dorschfreak: Danke für die spitzenmäßige Berichterstattung#6. 
Halt`uns bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden#h.

Gruß
Aborre


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ganz großes Dankeschön für deine Mühen #h


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Super Bericht #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Danke für die Berichterstattung!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Moin aus Puttgarden!

Es gibt neues, was die Slippe betrifft. Der Umweltschutz hat sich jetzt in die Renovierungspläne eingeschaltet und die ganze Aktion lahm gelegt. Bitte erklärt mir mal, was an einem Wellenbrecher aus Gestein, welches schon in der Ostsee liegt, umweltschädlich ist... |kopfkrat

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Es wird jetzt eine komplett neue Slippe gebaut! diese soll dort ins Wasser gehen, wo man über den Deich fährt. Sie soll vom Deichweg an 16 Meter lang und 3 Meter breit werden, also genug Platz auch für neue Boote.

Das neue Schild, welches jetzt an der Slippe steht:

http://img254.*ih.us/img254/2100/bild10d.jpg


Das Slippen ist an der alten Slippe momentan möglich, jedoch haben wir hohe Brandung. Es liegt Sand auf der Fahrbahn, also ist ein Hinterradantrieb momentan klar im Vorteil.

Gruß  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Klasse wie du uns hier auf dem Laufenden hältst #6

Ich bin dir sehr dankbar für die Infos.


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Vielen Dank Marcel!! War außerordentlich interessant!


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin , moin ,

so möcht5e auch mal was zum Neubau der Motorbootrampe in Puttgarden schreiben :
Der Behördenwahn , für den Neubau werden zwei Genehmigungen benötigt , eine vom Fachdienst für Naturschutz ( unterste Naturschutzbehörde ) mit Sitz in Eutin  und eine weitere von der Landesbehörde für Naturschutz und Küstenschutz mit Sitz in Husum . 
Der Fachdienst für Naturschutz wird die Genehmigung erteilen Stand 31.08.2009 . Die zweite Behörde LKN wird diese auch ausstellen aber nur wenn die Fahrbahn aus einzel Betonelementen besteht , würde man die Fahrbahn 16 x 3 Meter gießen mit DIN WU Beton mit Bewhrungseisenmatten Kosten : 1860,00 EURO , Für die Betonelemente an der Zahl 7 Elemente für die Fahrbahn Kosten hier : 6900,00 EURO . Unterschied über 5000,00 EURO und soviel Geld bekommen wir nicht zusammen . Die Begründung für die einzelnen Betonelemente ist wie folgt , " sollte eine Unterspülung der Fahrbahn stattfinden könnte man die Elemente mal schnell mit dem Frontlader entfernen und so den Unterbau wieder herstellen . Was bei einer fest gegossenen Fahrbahn natürlich nicht möglich ist . 
Aber wenn man sich die alte Motorbootrampe mal ansieht diese besteht ja nun schon 30 Jahre!,die Rampe ist bis zum heutigen Tage noch nie unterspült worden.
Nach mehreren Telefonaten mit dem Sachbearbeiter vom LKN konnte nun ein neuer vor Ort Termien vereinbart werden , der ist am 07.09.2009 10.00 Uhr mit dem Deichmeister vom LKN für den Bereich Fehmarn.
Ich hoffe nur das der Deichmeister sich überzeugen läst das die Fahrbahn gegoßen werden kann . Wenn nicht sieht es schlecht aus . Dann hat man nur noch die Möglichkeit die Elemente selber zugießen , das würde vielleicht von den Kosten her tragbar sein .
Naja schaun wir mal .

Christian Gubi


----------



## Nordlicht (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian
Was sagt Uwe Clausen denn ?
Kann der das nicht finanzieren ?
Die Slippe wird doch wohl eh zu 90 % von seinen Gästen genutzt oder ?

Mal eben am Rande, du und ich wahren bis 1980 Nachbarn in Puttgarden #h


----------



## HD4ever (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

ich drück die Daumen ...


----------



## lügenbaron (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Wenn man mal genau auf das eine Bild von Dorsch FReak schaut ist das kein Draht der da aus dem Beton kommt sondern eine Spundbohle somit ist die alte Rampe auf Spundwand gegründet alles andere macht auf einem Sandigen Strand auch keinen Sinn 
Hat man sich mal gedanken über eine Betonsanierung der alten Rampe gemacht ? Wäre wohl die Kostengünstigste Variante und man würde die alten Spundwände weiter nutzen und muß sie nicht für Teure Eure auch noch ziehen


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Moin Christian
> Was sagt Uwe Clausen denn ?
> Kann der das nicht finanzieren ?
> Die Slippe wird doch wohl eh zu 90 % von seinen Gästen genutzt oder ?
> ...



Moin ,

wie Nachbarn , wer bist Du denn ? Hmm wohne erst wieder 3 Jahre hier in Puttgarden .
Uwe Clausen sagt da gar nicht`s zu . Die Stadt Fehmarn möchte den erhalt einer freien Rampe , für die Feuerwehr , DLRG , WAPO u.s.w. . Daher beteiligt sich die Stadt auch , es gibt kein Geld , aber Manpower und Arbeitsgeräte .Es geht nur um diese verdamte Fahrbahn , mich nervt das total , bin schon seit März 2009 dabei sonne blöde Genehmigung zuerhalten.
Gruß und natürlich Petri Heil
Christian Gubi


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Wenn man mal genau auf das eine Bild von Dorsch FReak schaut ist das kein Draht der da aus dem Beton kommt sondern eine Spundbohle somit ist die alte Rampe auf Spundwand gegründet alles andere macht auf einem Sandigen Strand auch keinen Sinn
> Hat man sich mal gedanken über eine Betonsanierung der alten Rampe gemacht ? Wäre wohl die Kostengünstigste Variante und man würde die alten Spundwände weiter nutzen und muß sie nicht für Teure Eure auch noch ziehen



Ja die alte Rampe , es war ja zuerst geplant , die " Fahrrinne" auszubaggern , würde 250,00 EURO kosten . Braucht man natürlich eine Genehmigung . Aber das ausbaggern hält ja nicht lange vor , dann haben wir überlegt rechts und links einen Steinwall ( Bune ) anzulegen , auweia das geht gar nicht da gabs ordentlich Mecker vom LKN , die waren am 21.7.09 vor Ort um alles mal zu besprechen . 
Da es 300 meter östlich um einen halben Meter tiefer ist haben wir uns dann darauf geeinigt mit der Stadt Fehmarn zusammen eine neue öffentliche Rampe zubauen

Gruß
Christian Gubi .


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. War interessant zu lesen. Ich hocke jetzt schon 1 Woche auf dem Wulfener Hals und Boot nd Angeln sind noch verpackt|rolleyes.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Platte (3. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hut ab für euren Einsatz Jungs. Währe echt ne Bereicherung für Puttgarden endlich wieder eine dauerhafte intakte Slippe zu haben.
Leider gibt es so viele Steine die dort noch im Weg gelegt werden könnten seitens der Bürokratie das ich nur schwer daran glauben kann das es ein positives Ende gibt. Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen.#6


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (4. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Heute morgen im Emailpostfach hört sich schon besser an :
Sehr geehrter Herr Gubi,
bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mail vom 01.09.09 teile ich Ihnen mit, dass nach eingehender Besprechung hier im Hause nun einer durchgängigen Rampe aus Ortbeton mit Findlingssicherung an den Flanken zugestimmt werden kann. Die Findlingsschüttung darf allerdings nicht in die Ostsee ragen, um eine gewisse Buhnenwirkung zu verhindern. Darüber hinaus muss der freie Durchgang am Strand weiterhin gewährleistet sein. Voraussetzung hierfür ist allerdings eine Genehmigung gem. § 77 LWG, eine naturschutzrechtliche Zulassung bzw. Genehmigung sowie eine Genehmigung oder Zustimmung des Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamtes Lübeck. Seitens des LKN S-H als Deichbehörde ich eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung erforderlich, weil sich die Rampe im unmittelbaren Bereich des Landesschutzdeiches befindet. Ich bitte Sie sich diesbezüglich mit Herrn Jensen Tel.: 043........ in Verbindung zu setzen.
Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wolfgang Jessen







So dann schauen wir mal was Montag geht .




Gruß und Petri Heil


Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Danke für die Infos Christian! ich drück Euch die Daumen #6


----------



## Nordlicht (5. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hört sich für mich eher so an als wenn man einen Stein rechts und einen links der Slippe legen darf...dann behindert es nicht den Strand und ragt nicht in die Ostsee |kopfkrat

Was die wohl unter "nicht in die Ostsee ragen" verstehen ?
Das kann 1M oder 100M sein |kopfkrat

Hast du für Montag ne Uhrzeit ??


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich eher so an als wenn man einen Stein rechts und einen links der Slippe legen darf...dann behindert es nicht den Strand und ragt nicht in die Ostsee |kopfkrat
> 
> Was die wohl unter "nicht in die Ostsee ragen" verstehen ?
> Das kann 1M oder 100M sein |kopfkrat
> ...



Ja Montag 10.00 Uhr .
habe gestern noch das wasser und schifffahrtsamt lübeck angeschrieben .

Christian


----------



## Nordlicht (5. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich will ja nicht unken aaaaber watt meinst du wenn sie dir/euch das nun alles genemigen und irgendeinem Schlaumeier noch einfällt die Belt-Brücke doch noch auf diese Seiter der Mole flammen |uhoh:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unken aaaaber watt meinst du wenn sie dir/euch das nun alles genemigen und irgendeinem Schlaumeier noch einfällt die Belt-Brücke doch noch auf diese Seiter der Mole flammen |uhoh:



müssten sie dann nicht das ganze dorf verlegen? halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

danke @ Christian, dass du dich hier eingeklinkt hast und die Berichterstattung übernommen hast. besser als du weiß eh keiner bescheid.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> müssten sie dann nicht das ganze dorf verlegen? halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Nöö, die könnten auch schön vor dem Parkplatz vom Port-Center rüberziehen und sind dann hinter Puttgarden rum.
Aber wir wollen mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand male, ist eh schon schlimm genug :g

@ DJT
Viel Glück morgen bei deinem / Eurem Termin.
Steckst du da bisher allein mit drin und managst das alles oder hast du noch irgendwoher "Rückendeckung" ??


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (6. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Nöö, die könnten auch schön vor dem Parkplatz vom Port-Center rüberziehen und sind dann hinter Puttgarden rum.
> Aber wir wollen mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand male, ist eh schon schlimm genug :g
> 
> @ DJT
> ...



Nee mache ich alleine . |kopfkrat


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So vororttermien war erfolgreich , eine unbenklichkeitsbescheinigung wird ausgestellt .
der schlagbaum bei der alten rampe wird nach erfolgten neubau nach osten verlegt , sodas die alte rampe nicht mehr genutzt werden kann . aber das wichtigste ist , das wir die fahrbahn in einem stück gießen können, das sind 5000,00 EURO die wir sparen .
baubeginn wird wohl das frühjahr 2010 sein , weil erst alle drei genehmigungen ausgestellt werden müssen , bevohr der erste spatenstich erfolgen darf .

gruß

christian


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Dann scheint es ja doch los zu gehen. Vielen Dank Christian.

Dieter, z.Z. Fehmarn


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> So vororttermien war erfolgreich , eine unbenklichkeitsbescheinigung wird ausgestellt .
> der schlagbaum bei der alten rampe wird nach erfolgten neubau nach osten verlegt , sodas die alte rampe nicht mehr genutzt werden kann . aber das wichtigste ist , das wir die fahrbahn in einem stück gießen können, das sind 5000,00 EURO die wir sparen .
> baubeginn wird wohl das frühjahr 2010 sein , weil erst alle drei genehmigungen ausgestellt werden müssen , bevohr der erste spatenstich erfolgen darf .
> gruß
> christian



Super #6
Dafür bekommst du sicherlich irgendwann den goldenen Angelhaken verliehen....wenns klappt #6
Hast du die Kohle schon zusammen ?


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Super #6
> Dafür bekommst du sicherlich irgendwann den goldenen Angelhaken verliehen....wenns klappt #6
> Hast du die Kohle schon zusammen ?



Ja mindestens den GOLDENEN ANGELHAKEN , die Kohle habe ich noch nicht zusammen , ich habe ebend den 1. Vorsitzenden des BAC`s angeschrieben und den Sachverhalt erklärt und die Frage gestellt ob sich der BAC an dem Bau beteiligen würde , mal sehen vielleicht geht da was |evil:.
Ich werde Freitag zu meinem Kontaktmann vom Campingplatz Puttgarden gehen und Ihm die Kostenbeteiligungsliste übergeben , ein Konto habe ich auch schon eingerichtet . 
2500 EURO müssen wir zusammen kriegen |uhoh: .Einige Sponsoren habe ich auch schon auftreiebn können , wie Tackel Shop Fehmarn , ESSO Station .

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (21. September 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Heute im Email - Postfach gelandet , es geht vorran !
Sehr geehrter Herr Gubi,

den Eingang Ihres Änderungsantrages bestätige ich. Dem Antrag und einem vorzeitigen Baubeginn stimme ich zu. Allerdings sind meine Auflagen gem. meiner Mail vom 04.09.09 unbedingt zu beachten. Außerdem muss die Genehmigung der UNB des Kreises Ostholstein vorliegen.
Die Erteilung der küstenschutzrechtlichen Genehmigung gem § 77 LWG wird aufgrund erhöhtem Arbeitsaufkommen noch eine gewisse Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Darüber hinaus gilt zu überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre die Rampe erst im Frühjahr 2010 zu errichten, um einer Gefahr der Zerstörung durch Hochwasserereignisse im Winterhalbjahr 2009 zu umgehen.
Der Baubeginn ist mir schriftlich mitzuteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wolfgang Jessen
Wolfgang Jessen
Landesbetrieb für Küstenschutz, Nationalpark und Meeresschutz Schleswig-Holstein
Fachbereich 42 (Koordination und Vollzug)
Betriebsstätte Kiel
Hopfenstraße 1d
24114 Kiel
Tel.: 0431-7026-145
Fax.: 0431-7026-111
E-mail: wolfgang.jessen@lkn.landsh.de
www.lkn.schleswig-holstein.de
*                                                                                       Wir schützen Schleswig-Holsteins Küsten*


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So heute am 28.10.2009 im Briefkasten die Genehmigung von der LKN , mit Kostenbescheid in Höhe von 100 EURO . Jetzt fehlt nur noch die schriftliche Genehmigung vom Fachdienst für Naturschutz aus Eutin , mündlich habe ich diese ja schon erhalten . *Bis heute sind Beträge von insgesamt 525,00 EURO auf das Konto für den Neubau der Motorbootrampe in Puttgarden eingezahlt worden .*





Schaun wir mal .
Petri Heil

Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian!

Darf man gratulieren?! Egal, ich tu es einfach mal #6


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Christian, wie viel Geld brauchst DU denn für die Aktion, was bleibt bei "dir" hängen?
Was muss an Spendengeldern zusammen kommen<?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian, das hört sich ja echt super an!

Vielleicht kannst du an interessierte ja mal die Kontodaten des Spendenkontos per PN schicken. Oder du sagst mir, wer der Kontaktmann vom Campingplatz ist, vielleicht komm ich über den an die Kontodaten, auf so nem kleinen Platz kennt man sich ja :m

Gruß und vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen

Marcel


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian, bitte auch mir als Fehmarnangler und gute Slippen-Liebhaber ne PN mit den Kontodaten schicken. Meine Spende ist Dir sicher. Danke für den Einsatz und dem Erfolg.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Christian, wie viel Geld brauchst DU denn für die Aktion, was bleibt bei "dir" hängen?
> Was muss an Spendengeldern zusammen kommen<?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Für den Neubau benötigen wir 2700,00 EURO , also für die Auskofferung , für den Unterbau aus Betonrecykling , Eisenbewehrungsmatten und natürlich die Betonschüttung aus DIN LP Porenbeton , Holzeinschalung u.s.w. . 
Sollten Petrijünger Interesse an einer Kostenbeteiligung zeigen teile ich gerne die Kontoverbindung mit . Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man die Kontoverbindung hier im Forum  oder sogar einen Aufruf für eine Spendenbeteiligung veröffentlichen darf ?!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian!

Schnack mal mit Thomas9904 darüber, sollte m.e. nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Für den Neubau benötigen wir 2700,00 EURO , also für die Auskofferung , für den Unterbau aus Betonrecykling , Eisenbewehrungsmatten und natürlich die Betonschüttung aus DIN LP Porenbeton , Holzeinschalung u.s.w. .
> Sollten Petrijünger Interesse an einer Kostenbeteiligung zeigen teile ich gerne die Kontoverbindung mit . Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man die Kontoverbindung hier im Forum  oder sogar einen Aufruf für eine Spendenbeteiligung veröffentlichen darf ?!
> Gruß
> Christian



Ich auch nicht, aber das schlimmste, was passieren kann, es wird wieder gelöscht.
Die Summe ist ja ganz deutlich :-( Aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist. Also her mit der Kontoverbindung.

Gruß Dieter, der, der auch ganz wehmütig an der versandeten Rampe stand in Juni und September .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob man die Kontoverbindung hier im Forum  oder sogar einen Aufruf für eine Spendenbeteiligung veröffentlichen darf ?!
> Gruß
> Christian



Mach doch einfach einen Text fertig mit allen Infos und Angaben. Wir tackern das dann hier oben fest und gut. Ist doch für einen guten Zweck und für alle.


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich denke die Kontodaten für einen Spendenaufruf sind kein Problem.

Auf die neue Bahn freue ich mich schon richtig und etwas spenden würde ich auch gerne.


Nebenbei, ist die alte Slippe gerade nutzbar? Wollte morgen eigentlich dort einsetzen. 1000Dank schon jetzt für eine kurze Info #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ih habt ja hier schon das Thema, tackert die Kontodaten/Spendenaufruf hier rein und dann übernehm ich das auch noch ins Mag..


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Motorbootrampen - Neubau in Puttgarden auf Fehmarn*

Wer sich an dem Neubau der Motorbootrampe in Puttgarden auf Fehmarn beteiligen möchte , hat *jetzt *die Möglichkeit einen Betrag nach seinem eigenem Ermessen auf das unten aufgeführte Konto zu überweisen. Das Konto ist *jederzeit* bei mir einsehbar , sowie auch sämtlicher Schriftverkehr mit den zuständigen Behörden . Weiter ist der aktuelle Kontostand auf meiner Homepage aufgeführt . Die Web -Adresse teile ich dann gerne per PN mit . 

Kontonummer : *334 891 041*

Bankleitzahl : *213 522 40*

*Sparkasse Holstein*

Inhaber : Christian Gubi


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

gestern, also die berüchtigten 3 Tage vor dem Ersten war das Leben am schwersten, darum läuft es dann erst am Montag#6.
Aber darauf soll es ja wohl nicht ankommen. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Christian, Du bist wieder ein stückchen näher an "unser" Ziel gekommen. Spende müsste morgen da sein.:vik::vik:

Dann wollte ich noch mal alle Bootsfahrer aufrufen einen Betrag an Christians Aktivitäten zu Spenden. Ich finde den Einsatz klasse und finde wir sollten Ihn unterstützen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Kuckuck, ich weiß es geht auf den Winter zu (obwohl Frühlingstemperaturen) und wollte mal wissen ob es voran geht mit der Slippe. 

Spenden mässig darf da ruhig noch was kommen. Nicht das Christian an dem Rest hängen bleibt. 

@Christian, haste denn alle Genehmigungen zusammen? Und haste evtl noch Sponsoren?


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die Genehmigungen sind alle vorhanden , ja Spendenbereitschaft das ist eine Sache für sich , viele haben zugesagt , aber viel hat sich noch nicht getan |uhoh: , es fehlen noch gut 2000,00 EURO .
Na bald ist Weihnachten ....  .


----------



## Rausreißer (23. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moinsen Krischan,


  mein Überweisungsträger liegt gerade ausgefüllt vor mir.


    „Es gibt nix Gutes, außer man tut es“ sachte der olle Erich Kästner.

  Der Mann hatte recht.

  Vielen Dank für Deinen tollen Einsatz! #6#6#6

  Gernot #h

  PS: Auch noch nen netten Gruß an Nordlicht. War nen guter Trip vor Staberhuk…
  Den werde ich nicht vergessen…


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Die Genehmigungen sind alle vorhanden , ja Spendenbereitschaft das ist eine Sache für sich , viele haben zugesagt , aber viel hat sich noch nicht getan |uhoh: , es fehlen noch gut 2000,00 EURO .
> Na bald ist Weihnachten ....  .



Ja ja Christian so ist das immer. Das kenne ich. Das interesse besteht sieht man an den Klicks zu diesem Fred. Seltsam finde ich es trotzdem das so wenig Spenden eingegangen sind. Selbst Spenden von 10 oder 20.-- würden pö a pö den Betrag erreichen. Also fleißig weiter spenden. Los das sind 2-4 Schachteln Zigaretten, und damit kommt man nicht auf die Ostsee.


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (25. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo,
da ich auch weiterhin die Slippe in Puttgarden als Rutsche zum Fisch benutzen möchte, freu ich mich über die anstehende Grunderneuerung und bin mit 50,00 € dabei.
Betrag ist bereits überwiesen.   #6


----------



## Rausreißer (29. November 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Hans!
Dann sind wir schon mal 2.
Das ist gut so! 
Es gibt so wenige freie Slippen an der Deutschen Ostsee, dass Puttgarden und der Einsatz von Christian Gubi da wirklich was wert ist! #6

Ich hoffe das hier noch ordentlich was in den Topf kommt.


Gernot #h


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So nun ist aus der mündlichen Zusage für den Neubau der Motorbootrampe in Puttgarden von der untersten Naturschutzbehörde des Kreises Ostholstein auch eine schriftliche Zusage in Form einer Genehmigung heute eingetroffen . Aber natürlich nicht umsonst 80,00 EURO kostet die Genehmigung :v. Wir könnten jetzt eigentlich mit dem Bau loslegen , aber es fehlen immer noch 2000 EURO , ächz bin mal gespannt wann die Restsumme erreicht wird |uhoh:.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hast du es schon mal im Boote-Forum probiert und da nen Mod angesprochen ?
Was ist denn beim BAC rausgekommen ?
Was passiert mit der eingezahlten Kohle wenn der Bau nicht zustande kommt ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Das Ding muss klappen, zur Not auf die Norwegische


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das Ding muss klappen, zur Not auf die Norwegische



Griechisch, spanisch, französisch kenn ich alles (vom hören |rolleyes)...aber was ist norwegisch #c


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Das Ding auf Pump finanzieren und so lange Maut/Gebühren nehmen bis es bezahlt ist.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das Ding auf Pump finanzieren und so lange Maut/Gebühren nehmen bis es bezahlt ist.



Hört sich super, wird aber leider nicht machbar sein.
Es ist ja das Land von Vater Staat und nicht von Christian.
Es wird wohl auch keiner bei ihm an der Tür klingeln und sagen das er jetzt slippt und eben mal die Kohle abdrücken will :g
Was mich am meisten stört ist das keine Unterstützung vom Camingplatz direkt vorort kommt, denn die profitieren zu 100 % davon.


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Da hast Du wohl leider Recht...


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Nordlicht, der* 
*Fehmarnsundbrückenhochkurbler*
|supergri|supergri

Mir persönlich wäre lieber, du mutierst zum

Fehmarnbeltbrückenhochkurbler
*
#6#6

*Dieter


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Hast du es schon mal im *Boote-Forum* probiert und da nen Mod angesprochen ?



Das mach auf jeden Fall, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Jungs da etwas dagegen haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

so und mein senf auch dazu....mache dir keine sorge um hilfe und kohle teile mir einfach mit was und wieviel du zu baubeginn brauchst und es wird schon.....wir glauben ja alle an den weihnachts mann......meine wenigkeit und aalmanne als strassenbauer in ruhestand kann mit tips und kräftiges zupacken helfen....und ein sparschwein kann auch noch zerschlagen werden.gruß aus der hauptstadt


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Das ist doch mal ein wirklich guter Ansatz aus Berlin!

  Weiter so Jungs!:m

  Ich finde den Einsatz von Christian wirklich gut.#6#6#6

  Gernot #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist das keine Unterstützung vom Camingplatz direkt vorort kommt, denn die profitieren zu 100 % davon.



so nicht ganz richtig. von meinem dad und mir kommt auf alle fälle noch was, kam jetzt aber ein neues boot und ein auto dazwischen und kollegen vom platz hab ich die bankverbindung auch gemailt


----------



## Nordlicht (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> so nicht ganz richtig. von meinem dad und mir kommt auf alle fälle noch was, kam jetzt aber ein neues boot und ein auto dazwischen und kollegen vom platz hab ich die bankverbindung auch gemailt



Sorry, habe mich falsch ausgrdrückt.
Es sollte keine Unterstützung *vom Betreiber* des Campings zu Bedeutung haben.

@ Dieter
ich buddel nachts die Löcher für die Beltbrücke einfach tiefer...wenn sie die Poller aufstellen versinkt das Teil im Nirvana :m


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Also ich finde die neue Brücke gar nicht  so schlecht.
  Da werden sich für Fehmarn ganz neue Möglichkeiten bieten.

  Und ne neue Slippe bietet auch neue Möglichkeiten, natürlich auch…

  Gernot #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Und ne neue Slippe bietet auch neue Möglichkeiten, natürlich auch…
> 
> Gernot #h



Jo Gernot das finde ich auch. Die fahrt zu den Plattenplätzen wird dadurch wesentlich kürzer. Denn mein Auto braucht mit Boot dahinter 7l/100km mein Japaner hinterm Boot nur 0,4l/1km.:vik:


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Jo Gernot das finde ich auch. Die fahrt zu den Plattenplätzen wird dadurch wesentlich kürzer. Denn mein Auto braucht mit Boot dahinter 7l/100km mein Japaner hinterm Boot nur 0,4l/1km.:vik:



   Meinst Du? 
  Ich meine der Drang nach dem Norden wird einfach nicht mehr abreißen…
  Fehmarn ist die sonnereichste Insel in Deutschland, hab ich mal gelesen…
  Je mehr da durchfahren und bestimmt häufig auch übernachten wollen, umso mehr Möglichkeiten hat Fehmarn.

  Das alles so bleib wie es ist, ist meist so wieso Unwahrscheinlich.

  Aber wenn sich hier ein paar weitere Spender für die Slippe finden lassen könnten, wär das schon toll.#6




Gernot#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin, gibbet noch was neues? Die Spendenliste wird ja langsam länger.#6


----------



## Dieter1944 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die Entscheidung zum Bau der Fehmarnbeltbrücke ist ja gefallen!

Ich find's Scheixx. :c

Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung zum Bau der Fehmarnbeltbrücke ist ja gefallen!
> 
> Ich find's Scheixx. :c
> 
> Dieter




tja, was soll man sachen...

man gewöhnt sich an alles


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin , moin ,

ich habe mal eine Bauzeichnung über den Neubau der Motorbootrampe und eine Karte über den neuen Standort der Rampe abfotografiert . 









Zur Fehmarnbeltquerung möchte ich nun auch meinen SENF dazu geben . So lange man nicht auf Fehmarn wohnt, ist man ja teilweise gar nicht davon betroffen , es sei denn man verbringt seinen Urlaub u.s.w. auf der Insel . Das die Brücke nun gebaut wird das ist ja mit der Unterzeichnung der beiden Staatsverträge ( Dänemark und Deutschland ) am 19.November diesen Jahres vollzogen worden . Gut die Brücke wird nun gebaut kann man mit Leben wenn son riesen Teil aus Beton und Stahl die beiden Inseln Lolland und Fehmarn verbinden wird für die Zukunft der zu erwartenen Verkehrsströme zwischen Skandinavien und dem rest von Europa . Aber was der Insel Fehmarn damit angetan wird das sehen viele nicht , allein die Hinterlandanbindung Autobahn , Schiennetz , Montierflächen für die Brückenbauteile , träumereien von Gewerbeansiedlungen ( geplant 180 qkm2 ).Jeden Tag 120 Züge von Deutschland nach Dänemark das heist alle 12 Minuten rast ein Zug über die Insel !
Weiter kann man sich ja auch ausmalen was auf uns Sportangler zukommen wird , in der Bauphase von 7 Jahren werden für die Brückenpfeiler Segmentbewegungen erforderlich sein ! Da fängt man in der Bauphase keinen Fisch ! Es ist zwar richtig das nach dem Bau der Brücke sich an der Pfeilern eine ganz neue Unterwasserfauna bilden wird siehe Oeresundbrücke und Storebeltbrücke .Da werden ja durch die neu entstandenen Unterwasserströmungen kapitale Lachse und Meerforellen gefangen . Im Puttgardener Angelrevier wird sich einiges ändern , hoffentlich nicht zum Nachteil .
Weitere Infos über die Fehmarnbeltquerung findet man unter :
http://www.festebeltquerung.de/ 

So das wars erstmal seit vier Wochen bin ich schon nicht mehr auf der Ostsee gewesen schrecklich .

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch und viel Petrie Heil für 2010 .

Wünscht Euch

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian, es scheint weiter voran zu gehen mit der Slippe. Das ist super. Mit der Beltüberquerung ist das echt Scheixxe. Da kann man wieder sehen wie unwichtig wir sind. Hoffen wir mal das die Gelder nicht so schnell aufgetrieben werden. Wir die so weit weg wohnen von der Insel können gar nicht empfinden was es genau für die Insel heisst. 

Ich für meinen Teil muss ich mal abwarten wie es wird.

Schade das Du 4 Wochen nicht auf der Ostsee warst. Ich war mitte Oktober dort und habe gerade das Geld für Ostern überwiesen. Dann werde ich da erst wieder aufschlagen. Leider dauert das noch ewig. Und uns Niedersachsen haben die auch noch einen Urlaubstag geklaut. Die Kinder müssen jetzt schon wieder am Mittwoch nach Ostern zur Schule.


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich finde es Klasse das Du mit der Slippe  am Ball bleibst.

  Wenn sich nix tut und alles so bleib wie es ist, wird aber auch bestimmt nix besser.

  Die Welt dreht sich…
  Und keiner kann sie Stoppen. Ich bin zwar kein gebürtiger Fehmaraner.
  Aber, da läuft ganz viel Geld in den nächsten Jahren über die Insel.
  Seht mal zu das dass Geld gut verteilt wird.

  Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Nee es geht vorrannnn , gestern konnte ich bis jetzt die " GRÖßTEN " Spenden-Eingang verbuchen 165,00 EURO:m
vom Angelverein Fredersdorf !
Es fehlen jetzt noch 1300 EURO .

Christian


----------



## lügenbaron (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Also wenn ich den Bauplan richtig sehe baut ihr einfach nur ne Betonrampe auf den Strand  |bigeyes
Ohne Tiefgründung durch Spundwand oder ähnliches ?
Na wie lange das wohl hält ?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Bauplan richtig sehe baut ihr einfach nur ne Betonrampe auf den Strand  |bigeyes
> Ohne Tiefgründung durch Spundwand oder ähnliches ?
> Na wie lange das wohl hält ?





Länger als die alte, und die hielt nun schon einige Jahre!


----------



## lügenbaron (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die alte war auch auf spundwänden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Nee es geht vorrannnn , gestern konnte ich bis jetzt die " GRÖßTEN " Spenden-Eingang verbuchen 165,00 EURO:m
> vom Angelverein Fredersdorf !
> Es fehlen jetzt noch 1300 EURO .
> 
> Christian


 hat eigentlich der BAC was gespendet??


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Bist du oder andere, die dort ständig slippen BAC Mitglied Esox?


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

@ Chrischan
schon mal beim Boote-Forum angefragt ob die das Verlinken ??
Es gibt da ja auch ne Kleinkreuzer und Trailerboote Kategorie.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



lügenbaron schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Bauplan richtig sehe baut ihr einfach nur ne Betonrampe auf den Strand  |bigeyes
> Ohne Tiefgründung durch Spundwand oder ähnliches ?
> Na wie lange das wohl hält ?



Vielleicht ist es auf der Zeichnung nicht zusehen , die Flanken der Betonschüttung aus LP DIN SX C 30/34 Porenbeton der Meerwasser resistent ist , werden mit einer Findlingschüttung gegen einer drohende Unterspülung gesichert . Diese Maßnahme zur dauerhaften Erhaltung der Betonrampe wurde nach eingehender Prüfung vor ort und im zuständigen Ing-Büro der Landesbehörde Schleswig Holstein für Küstenschutz und Naturschutz kurz LKN durch den Leitenden Wasserbau Ing. geprüft und für gut und richtig bestätigt.
Daher sind Deine Befürchtungen über die Haltbarkeit des Rampen Neubaues unbegründet.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



esox02 schrieb:


> hat eigentlich der BAC was gespendet??



Ich habe Kontakt zum 1. Vorsitzenden des BAC aufgenommen und auch schon ein Telefonat mit Ihm geführt.
Grundsätzlich sieht er eine Beteiligung des BAC `s für sinnvoll .
Er wird das Vorhaben des Rampenneubau`s bei der nächsten Vorstandsitzung auf die Tagesordung setzen und bei der Vereinsversammlung den Mitgliedern des BAC`s vorstellen . Die Mitgliederversammlung war glaube ich im November oder Dezember 2009 .
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht gehört , also abwarten.
Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Na,
dann kann ja auch mal der eine oder ander beim BAC eintreten und mit abstimmen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Bist du oder andere, die dort ständig slippen BAC Mitglied Esox?


 nein habe da noch nie geslippt aber kann mir vorstellen das einige aus dem bac dort vielleicht slippen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Na,
> dann kann ja auch mak der eine oder ander beim BAC eintreten und mit abstimmen...


 ich bin leider nur in der östlichen ostsee zu hause und habe vom bac vor 5 jahren erst erfahren.....und ein eintritt ist aufgrund des weiten weges nicht möglich....leider ist fehmarn zu weit für mich und trotzdem hat mein kumpel(strassenbauer)auf rente und ich meine tätige hilfe und von mir kommt auch eine finanzielle hilfe dazu hatte bloß mal gefragt und das ist doch wohl nicht verboten oder wenn ich überlege wieviel bootsbesitzer sich hier im netz tummeln dann hätte jeder nur 10 € spenden brauchen und wir hätten das ding aus marmor bauen können...was quatsch wäre ich meine nur was dann an kohle zusammen gekommen wäre.mein kumpel und ich warten nur auf das startzeichen das der bau losgeht und wie gesagt um die kohle braucht er sich keine sorge machen habe ja mein sparschwein...

schönes woende d.....


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Esox, das was du im obrigen Beitrag schreibst ist aber normal bei den Menschen. Es gibt welche die sind die Macher, dann gibt es die Nörgler und dann sind da noch die voll auf die Ka...e hauen was die doch schönes gemacht haben, und den Einsatz von Team Dorschjäger nicht huldigen. 

Mich wundert es auch das es sich so schwer tut das Geld zusammen zu bringen. Aber Slippen wollen se alle später da. Vor allen Dingen wenn die ersten mit ner Kiste voll Platte zusehen sind.

Aber ich bin guter Dinge das es ein Gutes Ende nimmt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Jochen,
ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du mich ansprichst. Ich finde diese Initiative hier sehr gut. Diejenigen, die das nutzen, sollten sich auch nicht lumpen lassen. Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die auf oder um Fehmarn fischen.
Was den BAC betrifft, so bin ich dort Mitglied. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich kann also nur für mich als Mitglied sprechen. Der BAC ist keine Vereinigung von Anglern, die Fehmarn oder die Lübecker Bucht bevorzugen. Der Club ist eine bundesweite Interessenvertretung von Bootsanglern. Die Mitglieder kommen daher nicht nur aus den Küstenländern Niedersachsen, Schleswig Holstein und Meckpomm - sie kommen aus der ganzen Republik. Diese Interessenvetretung ist verdammt notwendig und sinnvoll.
Ich fand da eben die "so nebenbei" gemachte Bemerkung in Richtung BAC etwas gewagt. Wenn dort Mitglieder des BAC regeläßig slippen, werden diese das schon im Verein anbringen. Durch die bundesweite Verteilung der
Mitglieder können aber Versammlungen nicht so häufig stattfinden wie bei Dorfteichvereinen in deren Stammkneipe.
Also: Abwarten und eintreten!


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Hans, nein ich habe dich nicht angesprochen. Ich habe das nur allgemein gemeint. Die Vereinigung BAC verfolge ich auch schon einige Zeit. Ich weiß nur das Christian wohl reichlich Zeit, nerven und auch Geld investiert um für ALLE Bootsfahrer die auf die Insel kommen neue Möglichkeiten zum slippen zu erschliessen. 

Ich bin genau wie Esox der Meinung das die jenigen die gerne auf der Insel sind auch etwas spenden sollten. Der Betrag ist egal. Mehrere kleine macht auch ein grosses.

Und ich für meinen Teil bin schon einige male über die Insel gefahren und habe nach Möglichkeiten zum Slippen gesucht weil der Wind es an der Stelle wo ich war, es nicht möglich gemacht hat zu slippen.

Das Gebiet da oben würde mir aber die Möglichkeit geben, zumindest in naher Ufernähe bei bestimmten Winden zu angeln.

Auch die Westliche Seite könnte so eine Slippe gebrauchen, weil man da bei Ostwind besser angeln könnte. 

Und ich bin mir sicher das es einigen von den Bootsanglern genauso wie mir so geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

genauso war es gemeint.DANKE


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Äääähhhhmmmm,, richtig ruhig hier. Die Homepage von Grubi ist auch schon ne Weile offline. Was genau ist denn da los?


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Bei mir läuft die Page |kopfkrat

http://team-dorschjaeger.homepage24.de/Motorbootrampe-Puttgarden


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

denke jeder der dort Interesse an der slippe hat und ne Möglichkeit zum slippen braucht kann ruhig mal nen 10er locker machen ... |kopfkrat
ist sonst nen normaler Kurs für *1 mal *slippen im Hafen !

wieviel Geld ist denn eingegangen bisher ?


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin , moin ,

in letzter Zeit tut sich leider nicht`s mehr in Bezug auf eine Spende , bis heute habe ich 1330,75 EURO sammeln können .
Alle erforderlichen Baugenehmigungen sind vorhanden und bezahlt.
Es fehlen an Spenden noch 1170,00 EURO . Ich hatte dem 1. Vorsitzenden vom BAC Deutschland geschrieben , ob sich der BAC beteiligen würde, habe aber von Andreas noch keine Rückantwort erhalten .
So langsam wird es eng , der Frühling kommt , im April soll eigentlich der Bau der Rampe erfolgen .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

wäre ja traurig wenn man das nicht zusammen bekommen sollte !!!
weiß zwar nicht ob ich die jemals benutzen werde , aber hier :

         Quittung Ihrer Überweisung
Ihre Überweisung wurde am 26.02.2010 um 11:19 Uhr durchgeführt.                                                       


                                                                                                 Empfänger                                                      Christian Gubi                                                                                            Kontonummer des Empfängers                                                                                       334891041                                                                                                                         Kreditinstitut                                                      SPARKASSE HOLSTEIN,                             EUTIN                                                                                            BLZ                                                                                       21352240                                                                                                                         Betrag                                                      10,00 €                                                                                            Verwendungszweck                                                                                                                            slippe Puttgarden

hoffe da finden sich noch genug andere !!!! :m


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

hast du das auch* hier *mal plaziert ? 
bei den ganzen Bootsanglern sollten doch ausreichend Angler zu finden sein die mal auf ne Schachtel Zigaretten oder nen Bier verzichten können ... |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Jau Andy, die Homepage geht bei mir auch. Allerdings hat der Christian noch ne zweite Homepage und die geht nicht. Sei es auch drum. Wäre doch sehr schade wenn der Bau nicht statt findet. Also 130 Leute noch schnell 10.--€ spenden. Büüüüüüüddddddeeeeeee.


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

tja ... passiert wohl nicht viel hier .... #c|kopfkrat


----------



## ade (6. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hab dann auch mal 20 € überwiesen.
Wäre doch schade wenn der Bau jetzt am Geld scheitern würde.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

@ Jochen probier nochmal:
http://www.fehmarn-gubi.homepage.t-online.de/index2.html


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Jo Andy, jetzt geht sie wieder. Ich wollte auch keine Panik machen, mein Homepage geht manchmal auch nicht. Sind wohl Server Probleme. Bin aber gespannt wie das mit der Slippe weiter geht. Wobei ja die Frage was mit dem Geld geschied, wenn die Slippe nicht gebaut wird, immer noch nicht beantwortet ist. 

Aber ich bin da optimist, und hoffe das ich dieses Jahr dort mal slippen kann.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (6. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Heute habe ich 18 Unternehmen die auf der Insel Fehmarn ansässig sind, angeschrieben und das Neubau Projekt mit einer schriftlichen Vorstellung einem Lageplan , Baubeschreibung , Bauplan und ein paar Bildern , teilweise konnte ich die Geschäftsführer persönlich antreffen und schon Fragen beantworten . Eine Zusage über eine Spende habe ich auch schon erhalten von Uwe dem Campingplatz Besitzer , der hat sich richtig gefreut .
Mal sehen wie sich die Unternehmer zum Neubau äußern werden .
Gruß

Christian


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

ich finds ja traurig wie wenige sich hier beteiligen .... #c


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (9. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Nun geht es los !!!!!

Auf Grund einer großzügigen vorlage für die Baukosten ( der Geber möchte nicht genannt werden ) , kann der Bau der Motorbootrampe starten. Die Kosten für die Baggerarbeiten , und den Betonrecykling ,Findlingschüttung,sind gesichert ! Es fehlt jetzt noch ein Restbetrag für die Betonschüttung .
Heute morgen habe ich mit dem Leiter des Bauamtes der Stadt Fehmarn gesprochen , dieser wird sich in der nächsten Woche bei mir melden und mir einen genauen Zeitpunkt nennen wann seine Mitarbeiter loslegen können .

Sobald ich was neues erfahre , berichte ich davon .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

super ! #6


----------



## Truttafriend (9. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich freue mich riesig #h

Du hast dich richtig reingehängt #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ufff, danke an den Spender mit der lockeren Brieftasche. Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf das Ergebnis. Und Christian: danke für deinen Einsatz. Super von Dir.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (18. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moinsen ,

ich habe heute mit dem Fehmarnschen Tageblatt Kontakt aufgenommen und das Projekt über den Neubau der Motorbootrampe in Puttgarden in ein paar Sätzen vorgestellt .
Heute Nachmittag rief mich die Redaktion der Tageszeitung an, um mit mir einen Vororttermien für einen Bericht über den geplanten Neubau der Rampe in Puttgarden zu zusagen.
Das ist natürlich 1 a und eine sehr gute Unterstützung für das Projekt es noch weiter publik zu machen. 
Also ontag den 22.03.2010 , Haare kämmen , saubere Hose anziehen und los gehts. Ich versuche noch den Besitzer des Campingplatzes Puttgarden Uwe Claußen für den Termien zu gewinnen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Klasse Christian! Vielen Dank!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

JA Christian finde ich auch. Daumen hoch damit es klappt.


----------



## Nordlicht (20. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Wollte da mal im ehem. Partner Forum vom AB etwas auf die Beine stellen.
Leider geht das wohl nach hinten los seht mal:
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=94089

@ Jörg
hoffe das mit dem Link geht klar ;+


----------



## Joerg_K (20. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Fein gemacht Andy. Vielleicht pflanzen die dem ein oder anderen Mod dort das Hirn auch noch ein |supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Puuhhh, ich weiß wohl warum ich da nicht gefragt habe was beim Bootsumbau beachtet werden sollte. *kopfschüttel* Die fehlende Sinnvollheit liegt wohl daran, das die meisten im BF alle mindestens 1000 Ps im Boot haben und von der weitesten Slippe in 5 min zum Plattfischangeln fahren können. Aber das es auch Angelboote gibt ist denen nicht bekannt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian, vielen vielen Dank für dein Engagement!!! Werde eventuell nächsten Samstag, spätestens Karfreitag wieder in meiner gefühlten Heimat weilen.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moinsen von der Insel ,

habe heute einige Telefonate geführt , die Stadt Fehmarn hat ihr OK für die Baggerabeiten und Personal gegeben :m,der Bau wird wohl noch vor Ostern beginnen , die Baggerarbeiten wird die Firma von Schönfels aus Puttgarden durchführen .
Mit der Firma Thomas Beton aus Kiel habe ich gesprochen die geben uns als Support einen Preisnachlaß von 25 EUEO pro cm³ und für die benötige Betonpumpe 100 EURO Nachlaß, dass ist natürlich sehr löblich :m!
Für den Betonrecycling wird die Firma von Schönfels einen Preisnachlaß als Support gewähren:m .28 Tage wird die Aushärtung des LP Beton dauern !
So heute uzm 13.00 Uhr den Pressetermien mit dem Fehmarnschen Tageblatt , hoffe damit die angschriebenen Firmen der Insel nochmals einen Ruck für einen Support zugeben.
*Es fehlen leider immer noch Gelder um die gesamten Kosten abzudecken , daher bitten wir weiter um Support , vielen Dank !!!*
In den nächsten Tagen wird die Fahrbahn der Rampe eingemessen.

Sobald ich was neues ist , melde ich mich .

Gruß

Christian #h


----------



## Nordlicht (24. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Und hier mal der Bericht aus dem Tageblatt :m

http://www.fehmarn24.de/nachrichten/fehmarn/neue-bootsrampe-puttgarden-685944.html


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

klasse ! :m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (1. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Na das sieht doch echt super aus! Aber mir fehlen in der Spendenliste dann doch einige Namen von unserem Campingplatz


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch echt super aus! Aber mir fehlen in der Spendenliste dann doch einige Namen von unserem Campingplatz



Wann bist Du denn wieder in Puttgarden ? Ja es fehlen wohl so einige , von den Namen her kann ich dazu nichts sagen weil ich nur ein paar Camper persönlich kenne.
Aber aus Puttgarden fehlen auch noch zwei.
Aber sieht ja sehr gut aus,
Der Bau der Rampe startet ja nach Ostern , sobald die Firma von Schönfels Ihren Kettenbagger frei hat .

Ok

Tschau

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Jau, da wir ab Karfreitag auch auf Fehmarn sind, werde ich erstmal die "alte" Slippe suchen. Damit ich dann weiß wo die "neue" ist.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Leider kommt es jetzt etwas kurzfristig , aber geht nicht anders |uhoh:. 
*​*MOTORBOOTRAMPEN NEUBAU * 




*INFORMATION FÜR DIE ZUKÜNFTIGEN NUTZER DER NEUEN MOTORBOOTRAMPE PUTTGARDEN*








*Der Bau der neuen Motorbootrampe beginnt in der 14. Woche , also nach Ostern . Je nach Wasserstand wird die Firma von Schönfels aus Puttgarden mit den Baggerarbeiten starten , Auskofferung der Fahrbahn , Wellenschutzwall schütten , sowie die erforderliche Findlingreihen an den Seiten der Fahrbahn setzen. Der benötigte Betonrecycling um die 32 m³ wird auch von der Firma von Schönfels eingebracht und anschließend verdichtet.*
*Sind diese Arbeiten erledigt, wird die Interessengemeinschaft in Aktion treten und die Einschalung für die Betonfahrbahn anfertigen und die benötigten Eisenbewehrungsmatten einbauen. * 
*Für diese Eigenleistung werden Freiwillige gesucht ,die sich bereit erklären, diese Arbeiten mit durchzuführen.*


*Am 10. */* 11. oder 17. / 18. April 2010 ( Wochenende ) ist es beabsichtigt diese Eigenleistung durchzuführen .*


*Bitte vorher zwecks Planung Kontaktaufnahme !!!*


*über :*


*PN oder Email : acgubi@t-online.de*


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (6. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moinsen ,

so , der Bau startet am 08.April 2010 um 08.30 Uhr #6 .
Gestern haben wir noch die Fahrbahn an Land und im Wasser abgesteckt , ich war gerade mal 5 Meter in der Ostsee , da reichte mir das Wasser , fast bis zur Hüfte und wir hatten gestern Flachwasser. Das ist natürlich super , da haben wir ja fast 60 cm mehr an Wassertiefe als bei der alten Rampe !

*Hat einer Erfahrung bis was für einer Bootslänge man denn dort in Zukunft slippen kann ?*#c

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (6. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moinsen ,

wie gestern in Puttgarden besprochen , teile ich heute mit , dass der Arbeitseinsatz für den Fahrbahnbau am 10.April 2010 so um 08.30 UHR beginnen soll . Der bauftragte Baustofflieferant , wird gegen 08.30 UHR die Baumaterialien anliefern.
Sodas wir dann mit der Einschalung und dem besfestigen der Eisenbewährungsmatten sofort beginnen können.

Benötigtes Werkzeug , Akkuschrauber , Hammer und wichtig ein *Stromerzeuger* , wo auch immer man solch ein Viech herbekommt, ist aber sehr wichtig , weil wit Vorort sägen müßen.

Über eine Beteiligung würde ich mich freuen .

Bitte um pn oder Email für die Zusage.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

huuuu Christian, ich hoffe nicht das Du da alleine stehst. Ich bin leider schon wieder zu Hause sonst wäre ich helfen gekommen. 

GANZ DOLL DAUMEN DRÜCK.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So gestern war der bagger da , hat alles nach unseren vorstellung hergerichtet.morgen früh um 08.00 uhr wird eine kleine helfergruppe die holzeinschalung und die bewährungsmatten einbauen.mittags gibt es auch was zumampfen.















Gruß
Ch.


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

sieht doch schon super aus !!!
klasse das du uns so auf dem laufenden hältst #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Toll #6


----------



## djoerni (9. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Daumen ganz weit nach oben! Riesen Respekt vor eurer Leistung!


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Auch von mir den Daumen ganz weit nach oben. Ich freue mich das ich auch einen kleinen Teil zu diesem Projekt beitragen konnte. 

Und bitte weiter Bilder. Aber Achtung: Ne Salzwasserdusche können die Kameras nicht ab. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung von Ostern.


----------



## ade (10. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich bin begeistert, sieht ja schon richtig slippig aus#6.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (10. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*10.April 2010* , um 08.00 Uhr war Treffen der  Interessengemeinschaft , 
man muß sagen alle waren hoch motiviert und eine tolle Gemeinschaft an 
diesen schönen Tag , man gut es hat nicht geregnet . Die benötigten 
Baustoffe lieferte wie besprochen unser Unterstützer und Sponsor die *Firma
Richter Baustoffhandel* aus Burg,wie immer pünktlich ! Nun wurde  in 
die Hände gespuckt und gemeinsam wurden die für heute geplanten Arbeiten
mit guter Laune und viel Spaß angegangen .
Um 11.30 UHR gab es dann 
auch noch was für die knurrenden Mägen .










































Nächste Woche geht es weiter , wir treffen uns um 07.30 Uhr um die Beton  Fahrbahn zu schütten.

Gruß

Christain								#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Mensch Christian, man das sieht aber super aus. Total ausgepowert der Mann. So schlimm das er sogar seinen Namen nicht mehr schreiben kann.:vik::vik: Hehehhehehehe. 

Aber spass bei Seite. Ich bin froh das dieses Projekt super Züge an nimmt. Also weiter so.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Super Jungs, echt geil!

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch... wie siehts eigentlich mit der Fahrbahn IM Wasser aus??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (11. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Super Jungs, echt geil!
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch... wie siehts eigentlich mit der Fahrbahn IM Wasser aus??? |kopfkrat



Ja die Fahrbahn im Wasser , also erstmal ist das Wasser vor der neuen Rampe mindestens 50 cm tiefer , daß ist natürlich 1 a #6!
Sobald der LP Beton ausgehärtet ist , dass dauert 28 Tage , eine Fahrbahn im Wasser errichten so eine bis zwei Bootslängen etwa .
Wir sind uns aber noch nicht sicher , was wir für die Fahrban nehmen sollen. Gestern meinte Axel es gibt Rasengittersteine die sind 100 cm mal 40 oder 60 cm groß . Hmm wir müssen sehen vielleicht kommt der richtige Einfall oder Tip bei uns an.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (11. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

10. / 11. April ,

Der_* BLANKE HANS *_hat zugeschlagen |uhoh: !

Son Mist die ganze Arbeit gerade da unten am Wsser hat Stunden gedauert . Der Wind / Sturm ist spät abends auf Nord gedreht und dann siehe Bilder :










Ja Nord Wind bis 6 Windstärken , also frontal drauf .
Nützt nichts runter schlucken und Mund abwischen !
Dienstag starte ich mit Gernot eine Schaufelaktion , den Rest der Wiederherstellung für Samstag wo der Beton angeliefert wird , erledigen wir am Freitag um 17.00 oder 18.00 Uhr .
Wollen noch die Jugendwehr der Freiwilliigen Feuerwehr Puttgarden / Todendorf dazu gewinnen das sie im Rahmen einer Freitagsübung , uns helfen und mit Sandsäcken den " Atlantikwall "|bla: verstärken .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian, das sind die Rückschläge die eine Interessengemeinschafft stärker macht. Klar ist das etwas doof, aber das wird schon. Da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Christian,

toll wäre es wenn der Unterwasserbau so tief wie möglich liegt.
Die meistens Salzwasserslipper versuchen ja Ihre Trailer nicht zu 
versenken und lassen die Achse gerne an der Wasserkante stehen.

Das erfordert natürlich eine gewisse Wassertiefe an der Rampe 
damit das Heck beim Ablassen nicht aufsetzt.

Grr, überschnitten...

Das mit dem Dammbruch ist echt ärgerlich! Mann, wenn ich es nicht 
so weit hätte stünde ich bei Euer Aufräumaktion sofort auf(an) der Matte...


----------



## HD4ever (12. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mann, wenn ich es nicht
> so weit hätte stünde ich bei Euer Aufräumaktion sofort auf(an) der Matte...



hab ich mir auch grad gedacht ....
wirklich nen riesen #r vor eurer Arbeit da vor Ort !!! #6


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Gestern meinte Axel es gibt Rasengittersteine die sind 100 cm mal 40 oder 60 cm groß . Hmm wir müssen sehen vielleicht kommt der richtige Einfall oder Tip bei uns an.
> Gruß
> Christian



Hi,
bei uns wurde die Slippe gerade auch erst erneuert , im Wasser liegen jetzt fertige Betonplatten , die sind 1 x 1 Meter groß.
Ich stelle am Donnerstag , wenn ich wieder da bin Bilder ein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## pitbully (12. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Klasse Arbeit....
Hochachtung !!!

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (14. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich brauche mal einen Vorschlag / Tip von Euch :

Was nimmt man für Steinplatten oder Betonplatten , für die Unterwasserfahrbahn einer Motorbootrampe ?
Mir fallen da nur Rasengittersteine ein. Aber ich glaube vom Gewicht her bleiben diese dort nicht lange liegen wie man sich es wünscht , da braucht nur mal der BLANKE HANS kommen und dann sind die Steine weg .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich würde nicht solche Steine nehmen, wie Max Clausen es damals gemacht hat, die werden ja total eingespült.
Idel wäre es natürlich, wenn man große Betonplatten gießen lassen könnte um sie dann mit einem Kran gezielt im Wasser zu versenken.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*17.April 2010* , 07.15 Uhr heute sollen 14,5 m³ LP Beton  
verarbeitet werden.Pünktlich wie die "Maurer" war die *Firma* *Thomas
Beton *aus Heiligenhafen , mit einem Pumi und zwei Betonmischern  an 
der neuen Bootsrampe Vorort.Weiter waren auch 10 mutige Mitglieder der 
Interessengemeinschaft angetreten.Um 07.45 Uhr gings los , der erste 
Schub von Beton landete auf der Fahrbahn und wurde sofort 
verarbeitet.Nach gut einer Stunde waren die 14,5 m³ verarbeitet und nun 
ging es an das verdichten mit dem Flaschenrüttler und dem glattziehen 
der Fahrbahn.Gegen 10.30 Uhr war das Tageswerk vollbracht und alle waren
glücklich und tranken darauf ein Bier.
Besonders möchten wir uns bei
der* Firma* *Thomas Beton* für die tolle  Unterstützung und 
den Tipps für die richtige Verarbeitung des Betons bedanken. Bei der *Firma
Friedrich* *Rahlff* aus Struckkamp für die  kostenlose Stellung 
des Flaschenrüttler und des dazu gehörenden Stromerzeugers , allen 
vielen Dank !
Nun folgen einige Bilder vom heutigen Tage :





























Gruß

Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (21. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Supergut Christian! :m

Da hast Du wirklich was geleistet!
Wer baut schon so etwas außer Dir und schreibt darüber?
Was die Frage zur Unterwasserfahrbahn angeht stimme ich unserem Mod hier zu. So lang und Tief wie es geht, mit dem Beton.
Bei guten Sturm bleiben da auch 20 kg nicht liegen
Was die Wassertiefe zum slippen angeht wird das doch sonst, wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege, mit der  Lee-Erosion durch die Buhnen umgesetzt...

Gernot#h


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

sieht klasse aus !!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (29. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Wie  geht es weiter ?*

Der Beton muß 28 Tage aushärten und  trocknen ! Also mitte Mai 2010 könnte man die rampe benutzen. Vorher ist  nochmal ein Arbeitseinsatz der Interessengemeinschaft angesagt.Wir  müßen die Sandsäcke wieder entfernen und die Füllung der Sandsäcke an  den Seiten der Fahrbahn verteilen.Dann natürlich der Atlantikwall muß  auch entfernt werden.
Für die Unterwaserfahrbahn konnten wir bis  heute 16 Beton Eisenbahnschwellen von der Firma von Schönfels beziehen ,  Kostenpunkt pro Schwelle mit Anlieferung 10,00 EURO also 160,00 EURO  .Mit den Schwellen können wir eine Fahrbahnlänge ( zwei Spuren mit einer  Breite von etwa 0,75 Meter und von etwa 4,50 Meter Länge bauen . Besser  wäre es natürlich die gesamte Fläche von 4,50 Metern mit den Schwellen  abzudecken dafür benötigen wir dann aber
40 Beton Eisenbahnschwellen  ,das können wir uns z.Z. nicht leisten.Obwohl das die beste Lösungwäre , eine Unterwasserfahrbahn mit einer Breite von 4 Meter und einer Länge von 5 Metern zubesitzen .
Weiter brauchen wir dann noch  einen Bagger der die Unterwasserfahrbahn vorbereitet und die einzelnen  Schwellen dann auch noch einsetzt .
*Also leider wie immer eine Frage  des Geldes .

Gruß

Christian
*


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> *Also leider wie immer eine Frage  des Geldes .
> Gruß
> Christian
> *



und der regen Beteiligung an deinem Aufruf ... 
immerhin hab ich ja auch ne Schwelle beigetragen :q auch wenn ich die wahrscheinlich nie nutzen werde .
aber denke das wird dank eures Einsatzes ne wahre Vorzeigeslippe |bla:


----------



## chrisdive (29. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

also ich wäre auch mit ner schwelle dabei...wenn ihr mir sagt wo das geld hingehen soll!!

leider muss ich in 5min. aus dem haus und kann mir nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen und selber suchen |uhoh: aber ich spende.

beste grüße 
chris


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (29. April 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



chrisdive schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch mit ner schwelle dabei...wenn ihr mir sagt wo das geld hingehen soll!!
> 
> leider muss ich in 5min. aus dem haus und kann mir nicht den ganzen thread durchlesen und selber suchen |uhoh: aber ich spende.
> 
> ...



Schau Dir mal meine Homepage an , dort auf Motorbootrampe klicken. Vielen Dank für Deine Zusage.:m

Christian


----------



## chrisdive (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal meine Homepage an , dort auf Motorbootrampe klicken. Vielen Dank für Deine Zusage.:m
> 
> Christian


 

jepp, geeeht looos 

grüße
chris


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo,
gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zu diesem wirklich tollen Projekt?


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten zu diesem wirklich tollen Projekt?



Ja ,
wir warten noch auf Flachwasser , um die Unterwasserbahn legen zulassen.Dafür haben wir 26 Betonschwellen gekauft,diese Schwellen haben ein Gewicht von 300 KG und werden dann in Fahrbahnbreite und zwei Stück hintereinander gelegt.
Dann haben wir eine Länge von 4,60 Meter , das muß reichen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Bauarbeiten sind  abgeschlosen !*

 							 							 																 									26.05.2010 ,

die Bauarbeiten sind abgeschlossen .
Der Baggerführer hat alles nach unseren Vorstellungen hergerichtet , die
Unterwasserfahrbahn war doch ein hartes Stück Arbeit , er war 
ordentlich am fluchen ! Am 03.Juni 2010 wird die Rampe im Rahmen der 
jährlichen Deichschau abgenommen .Was noch erledigt werden muß ist das 
aufstellen eines Hinweisschildes aber das ist ja keine große Sache.
Anbei
ein paar Bilder vom 25.05.2010 .











Die Unterwasserfahrbahn aus Betonschwellen .






Hier ist auch gut zu sehen , dass die Findlingschüttung an die Fahrbahn  heran gezogen worden ist , um eine Unterspülung zu verhindern 



Gruß

Christian


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Klasse Arbeit und dir ein Dickes Kompliment.

Danke für deinen Einsatz.:vik:#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Super Christian! #6


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

ich denke an der slippe wird dann wohl ordentlich was los sein ...
drück die Daumen das sie viele Winterstürme überstehen mag #6


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ne ganz geile Sache #6

Ich freu mich schon da endlich wieder slippen zu können.

Gibst du laut wenn wir rauf dürfen? #h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hey Christian, besten Dank für deine Arbeit!!!

Ich werde übrigens, wenn das Wasser wieder ein wenig wärmer ist, mit Tauchflossen losziehen und auf jedem bzw. bei jedem großen Findling, der in der Einfuhrschneise der Slippe im Wasser liegt eine kleine Betonnung in Form eines leeren Kanisters oder so anbringen, die ich mit einem Stein am Grund fixiere. Dachte mir, dass das ganz hilfreich wäre, da dort einiges an großen Steinen rumliegt, die nicht jeder kennt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Das ist eine super Idee Dorsch_Freak! #6


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ist den heute bei der Abnahme alles gut gelaufen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Jo, ich bin auch gespannt wie es gelaufen ist.:vik:


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich gehe davon aus , ich war leider nicht dabei weil ich Dienst hatte,aber vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich mit dem Leiter der Deichschau gesprochen und er erzählte mir , dass wir alles gut gemacht haben .

Ich werde Ihn aber nächste Woche anrufen.

Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Tut mir leid, dass ich an dieser Stelle mal etwas negatives sagen muss, aber das mit den Bahnschwellen ist echt nicht ideal...

Leute passt bloß auf, dass ihr nicht zu weit reinfahrt, wer mit dem Trailer über die letzte Schwelle fährt sackt tief ab und wird Probleme haben da wieder raufzukommen! Und solange die Lücken zwischen den Schwellen noch nicht vollgespült sind auch obacht wo ihr hintretet, hab mich Freitag fast aufs Maul gelegt.

Aber ansonsten ist die Slippe echt genial!!! Kanns kaum erwarten, dass unser Boot endlich fahrbereit ist, dass wir sie auch nutzen können #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Wie hoch war genau deine Spende, Dorsch Freak, das du gleich als erster Kritik übst?
Christian:
Ist die Rampe nun abgenommen? Wie ergibt sich die krumme Summe des Kostenanteils vom Bootsanglerclubs? Nur mal interessenhalber - als langjähriges BAC Mitglied.
Petri


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wie hoch war genau deine Spende, Dorsch Freak, das du gleich als erster Kritik übst?
> Christian:
> Ist die Rampe nun abgenommen? Wie ergibt sich die krumme Summe des Kostenanteils vom Bootsanglerclubs? Nur mal interessenhalber - als langjähriges BAC Mitglied.
> Petri



Ob die Rampe abgenommen ist , ich kann leider den zuständigen Bereichsleiter nicht erreichen , da er im Kreis Ostholstein Deichschauen durchführt.
Also muß ich mich noch etwas gedulden.
Aber sobald ich was erfahre werde ich umgehend berichten !

Zur krumme Summe , der BAC hat die Rechnungen der Baustoff Firma Richter übernommen .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich an dieser Stelle mal etwas negatives sagen muss, aber das mit den Bahnschwellen ist echt nicht ideal...
> 
> Leute passt bloß auf, dass ihr nicht zu weit reinfahrt, wer mit dem Trailer über die letzte Schwelle fährt sackt tief ab und wird Probleme haben da wieder raufzukommen! Und solange die Lücken zwischen den Schwellen noch nicht vollgespült sind auch obacht wo ihr hintretet, hab mich Freitag fast aufs Maul gelegt.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist die Slippe echt genial!!! Kanns kaum erwarten, dass unser Boot endlich fahrbereit ist, dass wir sie auch nutzen können #6



Ach dann warst Du das , aber wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man ja das Ende der Fahrbahn.
Eine bessere Lösung ist aber nicht möglich , da wir für aus LP Beton hergestellte Platten , die auch ein Gewicht von mindestens 300 KG haben müßten wie die Betonschwellen , uns einfach das Geld fehlt.
Solch eine Betonplatte ( 2 m x 4 m x 0,30 m )würde 1200 EURO kosten und zwei Platten bräuchte man für die Fahrbahn also 2400 EURO plus Fracht und Bagger .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Danke Christian,
wollte nur mal wissen, was "mein" Club da dazugetan hat.
Gruß


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So nun haben wir einen schicken Schaukasten , mit allen wichtigen Telefonnummern und in der Saison werden dort auch die zuerwartenen Windverhältnisse ausgehängt.




Ja was neues gibt es auch , seit Wochen versuchen wir die Unterwasserfahrbahn zuverlängern , gibt aber leider mit der beauftragten Firma Probleme .
Weiter werden wir wohl jährlich eine Pacht in Höhe von 75,00 € an das Wasser und Schifffahrtsamt Lübeck zahlen müßen ,da die Rampe und die Unterwasserfahrbahn in die Bundeswasserstraße rein ragt hähhh #c;+|abgelehn, wer soll das verstehen , ich nicht da fährt weit und breit kein Schiff . Weiter ist die Rampe auch für alle Rettungsdienste gebaut worden, also besteht hier auch ein öffentliches Interesse , da sollte man doch von einer Pachtzahlung absehen . Man merkt wir leben in Deutschland .....

Gruß von der Insel

Christian


----------



## Dieter1944 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ziemlich steinige Bundeswasserstraße............. Darf alles nicht wahr sein!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Juni / Juli 2010 :

*Einiges hat sich in den letzten Wochen 
doch getan ,wir haben uns bei den Sponsoren und Geldgebern für den 
Neubau der Motorbootrampe Puttgarden mit einer Anzeige im Fehmarnschen 
Tageblatt bedankt.
Am 21.06.2010 habe ich einen Schaukasten den ich 
vorher bei "Ebay" günstig ersteigern konnte am Schildermast an der 
Motorbootrampe anbringen können.
Der Schildermast wurde von Stefan 
Harms und mir Anfang Juni 2010 aufgestellt.
Im Schaukasten werden 
Informationen der Interessengemeinschaft , alle wichtigen Rufnummern für
den Notfall und wenn ich es schaffe werden dort auch die 
Windvorhersagen veröffentlicht.
Eine Sache ist mir doch sehr wichtig ,
ich habe im Juni auf meine eigenen Kosten Aufkleber anfertigen lassen ,
die Idee dazu kam von Rainer Knopf aus Puttgarden ,die Aufkleber sind 
dazu da um Förderer für den Erhalt und die jährlichen Kosten zu 
gewinnen.Ein Aufkleber ist für 20,00 EURO am Campingplatz bei Uwe 
Clausen oder bei mir käuflich zuerwerben.Wie hoch nun die jährlichen  Kosten sein werden muß man sehen aber die 75,00 EURO werden sich wohl  nicht verhindern lassen.
Da ja nun jährlichen Kosten für den Erhalt und Betrieb der  Motorbootrampe anstehen und ich diese auch nicht aus meiner eigenen  Tasche zahlen werde , muß wohl ein Verein gegründet werden der sich um  den Erhalt und den Betrieb der Motorbootrampe Puttgarden als Ziel setzen  wird , gut wäre ein Gemeinnütziger Verein z.B. ein Angelverein oder  Bootsangler Verein u.s.w. .
Da muß man sich aber erstmal informieren um die Kosten für die  Vereinsgründung niedrig zuhalten .

*Zur Unterwasserfahrbahn* ( die unendliche Geschichte ) ,  kann ich 
leider nur berichten , das die von mir beauftragte Firma mehrfach 
versucht hat die Erweiterung nach Vorgabe auszuführen , aber bis heute 
den 21.Juli 2010 , ist es zu keinem erfreuchlien Ergebnis gekommen.
Es
ist nicht einfach neben seinem Beruf und der Ferienvermietung, sich 
dann auch noch um solche Baumaßnahmen zu kümmern.
Wann es zu einer 
Fertigstellung der Unterwasserfahrbahn kommen wird ???

Gruß

Kaptain Gubi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Eine Sache ist mir doch sehr wichtig ,
> ich habe im Juni auf meine eigenen Kosten Aufkleber anfertigen lassen ,
> die Idee dazu kam von Rainer Knopf aus Puttgarden ,die Aufkleber sind
> dazu da um Förderer für den Erhalt und die jährlichen Kosten zu
> ...




Moin Christian,

ich dachte Uwe hat gesagt, dass er das nicht macht??? ;+

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Oh man, das ist ja alles starker Tobak. 75.-- für watt wollen die? Man man man...... das ist echt stark. Ich habe beim Haus bauen auch ein Stück eigentum der Stadt "aufgedrückt" bekommen. Das muss ich pflegen. Und kann ich da auch die Zeit gegenrechnen?????? Puuuhhh immer auf die kleinen.

So nu aber zur Pflege und Instanthaltung. Christian ich kenne ja jetzt die Gegebenheiten dort oben nicht genau. Zur Not muss man eine kleine Gebühr nehmen. Nur wenn sich das überwachen lässt. In Holland (ijmuiden) darf ich 18.--€ fürs Slippen inkl Parkgebühren zahlen. Anderen falls wirklich einen Verein gründen mit moderaten Beiträgen. Allerdings wenn dann alle andere kostenlos slippen ist das auch nicht prickelnd. Na werde ich mal warten was die Zukunft bringt.

Auf keinen Fall darf das Projekt jetzt so langsam sang und klang los verschwinden. ---- Meine Meinung----


----------



## shorty 38 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Tja, früher haben sie Feuer am Strand gemacht und heute zocken sie legal ab. Das steckt in den Genen Gruß Shorty


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (15. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Son Mist :r ,

habe gestern Post vom zuständigen Wasser und Schifffahrtsamt Lübeck erhalten , hier einige Sätze vom Schreiben :

*" Leider Kann ich Ihnen diese Entgeltbefreiung nicht gewähren ,  da die Motorbootrampe in erster Linie der Interessengemeinschaft  und Sportboot Besitzern dient.
Nutzung durch Rettungsdienste , sind im Rahmen der Gefahrabwehr immer möglich. Im übrigen sich auch Anlagen der Wasserschutzpoilizei nach meinen Entgeltrichtlinien entgeltpflichtig."*

Denn man zu .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*.................nach meinen Entgeltrichtlinien entgeltpflichtig."

*Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass öffentliche Entgeltrichtlinien Privatsache von Beamten ist|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

§3: Es ist erlaubt alle bösen Menschen durch einen riesen Reißwolf zu drehen

§4: Beamte... siehe §3!


Das ist doch wohl echt der letzte Sch...


Ein Kollege und ich haben uns heute mal bemüht die Slippe von dem ganzen Kraut zu befreien, man beachte die Krautberge links und rechts daneben... bis Mittag lag da aber wieder was drauf #q


----------



## Nordlicht (16. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

#q
Dann lass uns die Idee (die wir schon in einem anderen Forum hatten) verwirklichen und einen Boots-Club-Fehmarn gründen und so für den Unterhalt der Slippe zu sorgen #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Moin Christian!

Was hältst Du denn von einer Spendendose am Schaukasten?

Wenn man schon kostenlos Slippen kann, dann sollte man doch den 
Nutzern die Möglichkeit geben sich ein wenig erkenntlich zu zeigen und 
so zur Instandhaltung und den Gebühren beitragen zu können.


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Oh je Kay, der Vorschlag spricht für Dich! Alle "10 € - Gangster" der Insel werden versuchen, das Kästchen aufzubrechen|bigeyes.
Macht was anderes, sagt euch ein ehemaliger K-Beamter#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Naja ganz so schwarz sehe ich das eben nicht. Vielleicht habe ich mich mit dem Begriff "Dose" auch falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine schon eine stabilere Geschichte als die einfach Blechdinger.

Immerhin stehen diese "Kassen des Vertrauens" hier an jedem zweiten Spargel-, Erdbeer- oder Blumenfeld.

Natürlich werden die auch geknackt! 

Aber im kalkulatorischen Mix scheint es sich ja zu lohnen ansonsten würde doch niemand den Aufwand betreiben und die Felder jedes Jahr neu bestellen, Gemüsewagen auffüllen oder Blumen neu pflanzen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Glaubt mir, in Puttgarden kenne ich einige die solch eine Spendendose aufknacken würden, egal was für ein dickes Schloss da dran hängt. #d Und wenn sie es nicht schaffen, wird das Ding demoliert... |bigeyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hmm das mit dem Bezahlen ist echt schwierig. Ein Slippen Unterhaltungsclub ist eine einseitige Sache. Ich würde finden das nur die Mitglieder den Unterhalt für die Slippe bezahlen und alle anderen die dort einfach Slippen können lachen sich ins Fäusstchen. 

Anders wäre es z.B mit einer Schranke vor der Slippe. Die Schranke ist nur mit einem Zahlenschloss zu öffnen. Die Zahlen bekommt man per Handyanruf. Dabei werden auch der Name und die Adresse hinterlegt. Der Anrufer hat so die Bringschuld für das Geld. Der Anrufer ist also Namentlich bekannt und wird auch bezahlen (ich denke das man daduch animiert wird zu Zahlen). Anderenfalls kommt Die Handynummer in eine Blacklist. Die Nummer am Schloss müsste natürlich in einem gewissen Tournus geändert werden.

Man wenn ich mir das so Überlege ist das auch sehr viel aufwand für so eine Slippe. MAl sehen wie Christian das löst.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

sauber das ihr euch davon nicht entmutigen lasst ! 
ne jährliche Pacht ist ja wohl überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar #q
denke doch aber das sich 75 EUR im Jahr von den Nutzern aufbringen lassen sollten - denke doch bei der Lage wird der eine oder andere mal nen paar EUR springen lassen ...
macht doch auch nen Aushang in den Schaukasten mit der Bankverbindung - denke auch das ne "Spardose" ne Einladung zur Taschengeldaufbesserung ist ...


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Danke Christian,
> wollte nur mal wissen, was "mein" Club da dazugetan hat.
> Gruß



wüßte ich gar nicht das "unser" BAC was dazu beigetragen hat ...
sieht man mal wieder wie gut der Mitgliedsbeitrag angelegt ist |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Wenn überhaupt, sollte man (wenn möglich) den Betreiber des Campinplatzes mit einbeziehen.
Dort an der Anmeldung kann dann der Schlüssel gegen bezahlung abgeholt werden.

@ Team Dorschjäger
Hast du da mit Uwe schon mal drüber gesprochen ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Damit wäre dann ja die Idee einer kostenlosen, jederzeit zugänglichen und für jedermann erschwinglichen Slippe mal wieder gestorben... Hurra Deutschland!

Ich halte an der Idee der Freiwilligkeit fest und selbst wenn von,  im Monatsmittelwert, Einnahme X *2/3* geklaut/verbraucht werden hat man immer noch 1/3X als Einnahme die man vorher nicht hatte!

Setzt man X jetzt mit dem m.e. zu niedrig angesetzten Wert von 30€ an, dann ergibt sich am Ende des Jahres trotz Langfingern ein Gewinn der zumindest die Grundkosten in Form der Bundeswasserstraßengebühr ganz locker deckt. 

Weitere Einnahmen ließen sich dann durch die Vereinsidee akquirieren, wobei das eine ja das andere nicht ausschließen muss. 

Aber ich befürchte das mal wieder eine tolle Idee durch sinnlose Gebühren und urdeutschen Wunsch nach Einschränkung schon im Keim erstickt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Schranke abgeschlossen mit Schlüssel usw wäre ja wieder nciht wie es eigendlich mal sein sollte ...
wenn dann würde ich vielleicht zusätzlich die Spardose beim Campingplatz deponieren wo halt ab und an mal jemand nen Auge drauf hat ...


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Christian!
> 
> Was hältst Du denn von einer Spendendose am Schaukasten?
> 
> ...




Ja nee Spendendose ist nicht so der Hit glaube ich , die wird nur geklaut oder aufgebrochen . Wir stellen ja einen Aufkleber zum Verkauf , den man für 20,00 € erwerben kann und sich dann als Sponsor oder Unterstützer der Motorbootrampe zeigen kann .
Hmm aber der Verkauft ist doch sehr wie soll man sagen nicht so wie man sich wünscht.
Vom Guthaben her können wir noch die 75,00 € für dieses Jahr 2010 bezahlen , da ja noch die ausstehenden Baggerarbeiten für die Unterwasserfahrbahn die unbedingt von nöten ist bezahlt werden muß , die Unterwasserfahrbahn soll im Herbst verlängert werden.
Weiter muß ich noch ein Schild an den Infomast anbauen, da war ich gestern am 16.August raus gefahren zum Buttangeln da ruft mich das Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt Lübeck an , denen ist noch was aufgefallen , es muß nach den neuen EU Richtlinien ein Schild von einer GRöße von 30 mal 30 cm angebracht werden , wo für Behörden die Genehmigungsnummer der Rampe,die ausstellende Behörde WSA Lübeck und dem dazu gehörenden Aktenzeichen der ausstellenden Behörde aufgeführt ist.Das sind dann auch noch so um die 40 € .Verrückte Welt kann man da nur sagen.
Vielleicht ist der beste Weg wie von Nordlicht ( Andy ) geschrieben einen Verein zugründen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, sollte man (wenn möglich) den Betreiber des Campinplatzes mit einbeziehen.
> Dort an der Anmeldung kann dann der Schlüssel gegen bezahlung abgeholt werden.
> 
> @ Team Dorschjäger
> Hast du da mit Uwe schon mal drüber gesprochen ?



Mit Uwe nicht , aber mit dem Wehrführer von FFW Burg , wegen der Nutzung von Rettungsdiensten .Ich habe Ihm heute den Nutzungsvertrag in Kopie vorbei gebracht. Er will versuchen ob was auf der Kreisebene zu machen ist.

ch.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Wir stellen ja einen Aufkleber zum Verkauf , den man für 20,00 € erwerben kann und sich dann als Sponsor oder Unterstützer der Motorbootrampe zeigen kann .



ich weiß ja nicht ... nen Aufkleber #c 
würd ich mir nicht unbedingt holen wollen.
da würd ich eher mal nen 5er irgendwo inne Dose werfen.
wenn es dann letzendlich dazu kommt das die Rampe wieder abgeschlossen wird wäre das natürlich auch wieder blöd
aber eagl - verfolge das doch gespannt wie es weitergeht,
bin aber der Meinung das 75 EUR im Jahr bei einigen Dutzend Benutzungen auf freiwilliger Basis zusammen kommen könnten.
Man muß dann ja auch damit anfangen Instandsetzungsrücklagen anzulegen für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Wuemmehunter (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Es ist wie so oft: Am Anfang stand ein Traum, in diesem Fall der Traum einer freien und vor allem einer frei zugänglichen Slippe auf Fehmarn. Davon ist scheinbar nicht mehr viel geblieben, weil jeder dem anderen misstraut. :c
Ich würde freiwillig nen Zwani pro Jahr auf ein Konto einzahlen, auch wenn es Zeitgenossen gibt, die die Slippe benutzen ohne zu löhnen. Wenn ich aber wieder erst irgendwo einen Schlüssel holen muss und der Schlüsselwart gerade knurrig ist, dann bin ich froh, dass ich mein Schlauchboot mit zwei abklappbaren Rädern ausgestattet habe und den Kahn fast überall zu Wasser lassen kann. :vik:
Gruß Wuemmehunter


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Quatsch, es wird am Anfang der Saison ein Slippenfest gemacht. Alles 1.--€ Das was überbleibt reicht dicke zum Erhalt der Slippe. Schlüssel ist tatsächlich nicht der Hit. Ich bin auch immer froh wenn ich vor dem Angeln nicht erst von Pontius nach Pilatus fahren muss.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ....Ich bin auch immer froh wenn ich vor dem Angeln nicht erst von Pontius nach Pilatus fahren muss.



Der Platz ist mit Anmeldung keine 100M vor der Slippe


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo Andy, da bin ich aber froh. Vor allen Dingen wenn ich Deinem Motto mit dem Vogel folgen soll. Damit meine ich ob man zu jeder Zeit den schlüssel bekommen kann oder was macht man morgens um 5 Uhr? Dann erreichste den nicht weil dann ein anderer den Schlüssel hat und was weiß isch.


----------



## Nordlicht (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

@ Jochen
Dann klingelst du direkt bei Chistian an der Tür...:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich denke das macht man nur einmal 

Jochen spricht hier das größte Problem an "bewachten" Slippen an, gerade 
wir Angler haben ja irgendwie ein anderes Zeitgefühl als der 0815 Bootstouri 

Wenn ich in Kiel slippe habe ich bisher fast immer Abends zahlen müssen,
weil die morgens erst ab 0800 da sind...

Die Slippenparty finde ich auch nicht schlecht, da könnte man dann auch die Bootsrampe (nsau) ausfindig machen #6


----------



## raubangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Team Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Ja nee Spendendose ist nicht so der Hit glaube ich , die wird nur geklaut oder aufgebrochen .
> ....




habe kürzlich bei einem bauern auf einem feld zum blumenselberpfluecken die lösung gesehen.
die 'dose' war ein grosses, dickes einbetoniertes stahlrohr.

der dicke stahldeckel oben war beidseitig mit grösseren vorhängeschlösser gesichert.
vorne war ein geldschlitz reingebrannt worden.

selbst unlackiert hält das 30 jahre.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



raubangler schrieb:


> habe kürzlich bei einem bauern auf einem feld zum blumenselberpfluecken die lösung gesehen.
> die 'dose' war ein grosses, dickes einbetoniertes stahlrohr.
> 
> der dicke stahldeckel oben war beidseitig mit grösseren vorhängeschlösser gesichert.
> ...



Genau sowas meine ich doch!
Kasse des Vertrauens, sowas gibt es hier an jeder Ecke.

Und die Agrarflächendesigner würden das auch nicht machen wenn es sich nicht lohnt


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Der Platz ist mit Anmeldung keine 100M vor der Slippe



Na dann ist das doch kein Problem. Das Geld wird in den Briefkasten des Campingplatz geworfen (wie bei der Beelitz-Werft) Zettel mit PKW-Kennzeichen und dem Geld in den Briefkasten. Und immer wenn der Platzwart (oder vertrauter Dauercamper oder jemand der oft auf dem Platz ist) an der Slippe vorbeikommt kann er Stichprobenartig gucken ob ein nicht Bezahler dabei ist. 

Evtl müsste für den "Dienst" an der Bewachung durch den Campingplatz ein kleiner Obolus in Aussicht gestellt werden.


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Stichprobenartig gucken ob ein nicht Bezahler dabei ist.



damit wäre die freiwilligkeit ja auch wieder hinfällig ;-)
also alle die demächst bei nem Selbstplückblumenfeld vorbei kommen unbedingt nen Foto machen als einbruchsichere Bastalanleitung für unsere slippe ... |rolleyes


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (18. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

So ich habe heute die Stadt Fehmarn angeschrieben ob dort die Möglichkeit besteht an einer Kostenbeteiligung an der jährlichen Nutzungsgebühr.Ich gehe nicht davon aus , das die Stadt Fehmarn an den Kosten beteiligen wird , da die Stadtkasse auf dem Zahnfleisch kriecht.
Aber versuchen wird ja nicht bestraft.
Vielleicht ist eine Vereinsgründung z.B. Bootsanglerverein Fehmarn , die beste Lösung.Das man dann die Verwaltung und Pflege der Rampe dem Verein übergibt .
Dort bestehen dann doch noch mehr Möglichkeiten , wie durch Gemeischaftsangeln oder Vereinsmeisterschaften etwas vom Startgeld für die Kosten der Rampe abzuzweigen.


ch.


----------



## raubangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

gruende einen verein und das wort 'freizeit' kennst du nicht mehr.....

wobei, dann haette man neben dem vorstand samt schriftfuehrer und kassenwart auch einen slippenwart.
und einen jugendslippenwart.
und noch vieles mehr.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ich kenne die Jungs aus Puttgarden und wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die übern Winter bei uns auf dem Campingplatz so alles kaputt machen, dann kriegen die auch jede Spardose aufgeknackt. #q
Wenn hier schon so oft betont wird, dass es eine FREIE Slippe sein soll, dann ist eine freiwillige Spende auch die einzige Sache, die dazu passt, so weit so gut. Die Frage, die noch bleibt ist, wo man denn nun diesen Spendenkasten am besten platziert. Direkt an der Slippe könnt ihr aus oben genanntem Grund vergessen.


Christian, wieso soll die Unterwasserfahrbahn verlängert werden? So wie sie jetzt ist, ist sie doch in Ordnung, sonst musst du so ewig weit mit dem PKW ins Wasser fahren, weil sonst das Boot auf die Steine schlägt.


----------



## fschimmi71 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo,
Ihr redet von einer freien Slippe, und einer freiwillige Gebühr!?
Ich denke das jeder Angler der dort Slippen geht soviel EHRGEFÜHL haben sollte , das er seinen Teil einmal im Jahr oder mehrmals an ein Konto der IG überweisen sollte.
Immerhin ist es in eigenem Interesse.
Die paar Wassersportler die dann so Slippen, na und!!!!
Mann könnte ein Schild aufstellen mit einem NETTEN TEXT, wo die KontoNr. drauf steht.
Freiwillig werden die meißten bezahlen in eigenem Interesse.
Frank


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (21. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Jungs aus Puttgarden und wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die übern Winter bei uns auf dem Campingplatz so alles kaputt machen, dann kriegen die auch jede Spardose aufgeknackt. #q
> Wenn hier schon so oft betont wird, dass es eine FREIE Slippe sein soll, dann ist eine freiwillige Spende auch die einzige Sache, die dazu passt, so weit so gut. Die Frage, die noch bleibt ist, wo man denn nun diesen Spendenkasten am besten platziert. Direkt an der Slippe könnt ihr aus oben genanntem Grund vergessen.
> 
> 
> Christian, wieso soll die Unterwasserfahrbahn verlängert werden? So wie sie jetzt ist, ist sie doch in Ordnung, sonst musst du so ewig weit mit dem PKW ins Wasser fahren, weil sonst das Boot auf die Steine schlägt.



Die Unterwasserfahrbahn ist zu kurz , wenn hier in Puttgarden Flachwasser ist reicht die jetziege Länge leider nicht aus.Weiter ist es wichtig den Absatz von 25 cm am Ende der Unterwasserfahrbahn zu entschärfen.Am besten wäre dann auch noch ein Schild am Ende der Unterwasserfahrbahn anzubringen ,wo dann auch Orts unkundige Bootsbesitzer erfahren ,bis hier hin und nicht weiter fahren , sonst ist der Trailer ein Stockwerk tiefer !|uhoh:

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die Unterwasserfahrbahn müsste nicht weiter sonder steiler reingehen. Über den letzten Absatz fahrn bei uns vom Campingplatz auch manche drüber, wenn mans vorsichtig macht geht das echt super. Also nachdem die ganzen lose reingeschmissenen steine wieder rausgeholt wurden, finde ich das zum Slippen gut


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Freiwillig werden die meißten bezahlen in eigenem Interesse.
> Frank



Frank entschuldige aber das glaube ich nicht. Bezahlen werden viele nur weil sie es müssen. Freiwillig glaube ich nicht.



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Über den letzten Absatz fahrn bei uns vom Campingplatz auch manche drüber, wenn mans vorsichtig macht geht das echt super.



Ob die denn auch freiwillig schon alle gespendet haben?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. August 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Frank entschuldige aber das glaube ich nicht. Bezahlen werden viele nur weil sie es müssen. Freiwillig glaube ich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ob die denn auch freiwillig schon alle gespendet haben?




Wenn man die hochnäsigen Rentner außen vor lässt haben 80-90% von den Bootsanglern vom Platz was für den Bau der Slippe gespendet glaub ich #c


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

wurden die ersten slippvorgänge denn nun schon unternommen ?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ja, es wurde schon oft und viel geslippt. Gehen tut es gut, es ist aber Obacht geboten. Wenn man zu Fuß auf der Untwerwasserfahrbahn unterwegs ist, immer schön vorsichtig, sonst liegst du der Nase lang im Wasser. Außerdem endet die Fahrbahn in einem aprupten 25cm Absatz. Wenn du da drüber fährst, dann nur mit einem großen Trailer, vorsichtig und wenn dein Auto nen großen Motor hat.

Christian, wurde die Unterwasserfahrbahn nun noch verlängert?


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Die Unterwasserfahrbahn , wurde am *12. Oktober 2010 *neu gestaltet.Die vorhandenen Betoneisenbahnschwellen wurden komplet entfernt , weiter wurde der Untergrund der Unterwasserfahrbahn von Unebenheiten entfernt und geglättet.
Die neue Unterwasserfahrbahn besteht nun aus 8 Stahlbetonplatten mit den Maßen 1 Meter mal 2 Meter und einer Dicke von 15 cm.Gewicht einer Platte 760 KG . Somit ergibt sich eine Länge von 4 Metern und auch eine Breite von 4 Metern ohne einen Absatz am Ende .
Diese neue Unterwasserfahrbahn ist vervorragend , vielen Dank hier noch an Stefan H. aus Plön für seine Unterstützung endlich pakt mal einer mit an ( nicht mir seiner Körperkraft sondern mal einen Kostenvoranschlag besorgen einen Besichtigungsternin an der Baustelle ab machen oder mal auch eine Preisverhandlung hartnäckig führen )!#6
Weiter wurde die *alte Motorbootrampe Puttgarden* zurück gebaut,der Rückbau war eine Auflage der Naturschutzbehörde Ostholstein .
Wir sind jetzt mit allen Arbeiten fertig , die Kosten für den Rückbau der Rampe belaufen sich auf *700 EURO* .
Die jetzt erstmal durch eine einzelne Person vorgestreckt worden ist , ohne Ihn wäre das ganze Projekt nie zustande gekommen !
Weiter müßen wir jährlich *75 Euro* Nutzungsgebühr für die Bundeswasserstraße Ostsee an  das Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt Lübeck zahlen.Die Abnahme der Rampe mit der Unterwasserfahrbahn durch das Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt Lübeck steht mit auch noch bevor über die Abnahmegebühren habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht .

So das ist der neuste Stand zur Motorbootrampe .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Woah das klingt ja echt genial! Ich weiß, dass ich mir an die eigene Nase fassen muss (zum Thema endlich pakt mal einer mit an) und bedanke mich recht herzlich für dein großes Engagement!

Zum Thema jährliche Abgaben hab ich gerade eben mit meinen Eltern nochmal disskutiert und wir drei sind der Meinung, dass es eher fruchtet, wenn um eine freiwillige Spende gebeten wird. Am besten geeignet wäre es wohl, wenn wir auf jede Art eines Behältnisses als "Kaffeekasse" an der Slippe verzichten, da dieser in jedem Fall von der Dorfjugend zerstört werden würde. 
Es wurde doch schon ein Konto für die Spendengelder zum Bau der Slippe errichtet, warum kann dies nicht weiterverwendet werden für den Zweck, Spendengelder darauf zu überweisen. Wir Boardis wissen ja sowieso davon. Für alle anderen könnte ja ein Zettel mit der Bitte um Spendengelder inkl. Verweis auf die Homepage im Schaukasten angebracht werden. Auf der Homepage sind dann die Kontodaten zu finden.

Nur so eine Idee...

Gruß


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ja das Spendenkonto gibt es immer noch und wird auch für den Zahlungsverkehr genutzt.Es besteht die Mögklichkeit die Motorbootrampe mit einer einmaligen Spende von 20 € zu unterstützen , als kleine Anerkennung erhält der Spender einen Aufkleber " Förderer Rampe Puttgarden " .
Mit einer Kasse direkt an der Rampe das geht nicht , da ist die Gefahr zu groß das diese entfernt wird.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dieter1944 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ach das waren die Treckerspuren oben an der Rampe#6. Ich dachte schon, ein Bauer hätte seine Mähmaschine gespült.................

Sieht gut aus jetzt (20.10.10):














Und die Zufahrt zur "alten" Rampe ist gesperrt 












Christian, ich dachte, du würdest dich die Woche mal melden

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

*Beleidigungen und Androhung von körperlicher Gewallt !!!*

 							 							 																 									Mal was anderes als sonst .

Seit geraumer Zeit spielen sich Szenen an und auf der Motorbootrampe in  Puttgarden ab , da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln . In diesem Jahr  werden ja wie bekannt doch sehr viele Dorsch im Bereich Puttgarden  gefangen , so einige Bootsbesitzer landen dann an , und versorgen Ihren  Fang nicht auf der See sondern im direkten Bereich der Motorbootrampe an  Land und lassen dann auch noch die ganzen Eingeweide und Köpfe dort  liegen . Ein guter Freund von mir der Gernot sprach dann die Damen und  Herren an , was das denn soll den Fisch hier an Land zuversoregn das  macht mann doch auf dem Wasser . Die Anworten auf Gernots Hinweis  belaufen sich auf übelste Beleidigungen und Androhung von Schlägen und  das nicht nur von einen Bootsteam sondern von mehreren.

Das zweite fast alle Schlauchbootbesitzer bauen Ihre Boote auf der oder  direkt vor der Rampe auf und ab , wer weiß wie lange es dauert sein Boot  auf und abzubauen dauert gehen da schon mal 1 Stunde drauf . Die  Krönung war vor gut 2 Wochen drei Bootsbesitzer aus Berlin bauten Ihre  Boote direkt vor und auf der Rampenfahrbahn auf an einem Samstag morgens  , es wollten aber auch 6 ! Bootsbesitzer Ihre Boote zu Wasser bringen ,  die standen dann da mit Ihren Gespannen , die Berliner waren sowas von  abgebrüht , das sie gar keine Reaktion zeigten sondern auch mit  Beleidigungen und Androhung von Körperlichergewallt drohten.

Wo sind wir hier blos ?? Mir kommt es vor wie in den USA oder im Taka  Tukaland . Da ich der Besitzer der Motorbootrampe bin habe ich heute mit  der Wasserschutzpolizei Puttgarden Kontakt aufgenommen um einen Rat  zuerfragen was für Möglichkeiten man da hat , werde in den nächsten  Tagen eine Antwort erhalten .

Sollte das alles nichts mehr nutzen und sich das Verhalten einzelner  nicht ändern werden wir vor der Rampe eine Schranke mit Absprache der  Behörden errichten und jeder der gespendet hat erhält einen Schlüssel  und fertig ist .

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo,
Schranke wäre sicher das Beste. Aber eine, unter der man die Pusteboote nicht einfach durchschieben kann. Also knapp über der normalen Wasserlinie.
Es ist leider immer wieder das gleiche. Eine wenige machen alles kaputt. Leider wissen diese Spackos immer genau, wann sie in der Überzahl sind.
Petri


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Da sach ich nur: Schön das die auch gespendet haben. Wenn ich da mit meiner Shetland auftauchen würde, gäbs auch schläge von mir. Schließlich ist sie auch ein Teil (wenn auch klitzeklein) von mir.

Typen gibts......TZTZTZTZTZTZTZ


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Vielleicht ließt der eine oder andere Delinquent hier ja mit und es spricht sich rum das mal wieder ein paar Deppen dafür verantwortlich sind allen den Spaß zu nehmen.

Wenn nicht ist die Schrankenidee vielleicht nicht die schlechteste...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Jap die drei Berliner konnteste echt #q...

Schranke wäre gut, aber dann OBEN an der slippe, sonst bauen die ihre Boote da trotzdem drauf auf.


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Hallo, Schranke wäre super! Aber wie lange hält die bei diesen Volli..... oder bei der Dorfjugend? Viel Glück weiterhin und Gruß aus Hannover, Shorty


----------



## AndreL (25. Mai 2011)

*Ich habs gewusst!*

Hallo Leute,
ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen (auch wenn es sicher entspannter wäre) mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema hier zu veröffentlichen, auch wenn es wie die Erfahrung zeigt NICHTS bringen wird.

Vorweg, 
Christian, meinen aller größten Respekt für das was du da in die Wege geleitet und realisiert hast! Und das meine ich absolut ernst und ehrlich!!!!!!

Wie fange ich das jetzt an, ohne das sich jemand angegriffen fühlt......

Geht nicht hier in Deutschland........

Daher mal eine kleine "erfundene" Geschichte.....

Irgendwo in Nordschweden, 
es gibt dort eine Möglichkeit sein Boot über eine privat finanzierte Rampe, die eine alte desolate Slipmöglichkeit ersetzt hat, Boote ins Wasser zu lassen um an sehr gute Fischgründe zu kommen.
(dort oben nicht ungewöhnlich, soweit nahezu parallel zu dieser realen Geschichte)
Diese Rampe wird von vielen Leuten genutzt und auch wenn es selten vorkommt, gibt es durchaus Leute die sich nicht so verhalten wie es das Gebot des gesunden Menschenverstandes und der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme gebietet.
(ja die gibts auch in Schweden)

Beispielsweise schlachten einige Leute ihre Fische am Ufer und sauen alles ein. Das bleibt natürlich nicht unbemerkt und ein freundlicher Schwede kommt zum Ort des Geschehens und  fängt erst mal ein allgemeines Gespräch an um die "Irrgeleiteten" langsam und absolut FRIEDLICH auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen. Jetzt gibt es exakt 2 Möglichkeiten, die beide das Problem Lösen.
1. Die Leute sehen ihr Fehlverhalten ein, ändern es und die Jungs Quatschen noch eine Weile und alles ist gut.
2. Keine Einsicht und eventuelle Bedrohungen, was bewirkt das der tolerante freundliche aber KONSEQUENTE Schwede die Polizei holt und auch dann das Problem gelöst ist.
(wer jetzt sagt die Polizei kommt nicht, sollte es in dem Falle mal ausprobieren).

Ein anderes Beispiel,
mehrere Schlauchbootfahrer blockieren die Rampe für mehrere Boote die per KFZ und Trailer warten, weil sie ihre Boote auf der Rampe aufbauen. 
Unsere freundlichen Schweden würden vermutlich NICHTS machen, weil wenn sie fischen gehen haben sie ja Zeit und sind nicht auf der Flucht. Im Extremfall würden sie fragen (ernst gemeint) ob sie helfen können, da gemeinsam alles schneller und leichter geht.
Sollte sich tatsächlich herausstellen, da jemand mutwillig andere Menschen Nötigt, würde der KONSEQUENTE Schwede, die Situation erneut durch die Polizei klären lassen.......

Was ich damit sagen möchte, es ist einfach in 90% der Fälle möglich Situationen wie diese durch viel mehr Toleranz als wir Deutschen an den Tag legen vernünftig und schnell zu klären ohne das es eskaliert. Seid doch mal ehrlich, wenn euch etwas stört, wie geht ihr denn auf die Leute zu? Meistens doch mit dem Hintergedanken, ich bin im Recht und der Idiot hat das einzusehen. 
Sowas geht immer daneben und der gegenüber reagiert wie er es in unserer Gesellschaft muss, er geht voll dagegen an!

Von der Sache her war und ist der Neubau der Rampe eine klasse Sache, aber die "Probleme" gab es auch vorher und wird es auch immer geben.
Das sind EINZELFÄLLE und es ist einfach unfair deshalb alle zu bestrafen.
Ich habe bisher nichts gespendet, aus mehreren Gründen.
Meine erszte Reaktion auf die Neubauankündigung war " tolle Idee, aber das kostet wieder eine der wenigen kostenlosen Möglichkeiten in der Ostsee zu Slippen".
Genau das passiert hier gerade.
Als ich anfing vor vielen Jahren auf Dorsch und andere Fische in der Ostsee zu fischen gab es sehr viele kostenlose Möglichkeiten sein Boot zu Wasser zu lassen.
Einige komfortabel, andere ein brauchbarer Strand.
Lippe, Althowacht, Behrensdorf, Mönkeberg uws.......
ALLLE weg!!!! 
Und die meisten nur weil irgend etwas besser gemacht wurde und anschließend nicht mehr zugänglich war aus "diversen" gründen.
Mich persönlich hat die alte Slippe in Puttgarden absolut nicht gestört, ich hatte immer meine Schaufel mit und konnte die 2-5 mal im Jahr locker slippen. 
Jetzt gibt es eine neue und ich muß wieder etwas bezahlen, mich kratzt es wenig wenn ich für noch eine Anlage im Jahr nen 50er abdrücke die ich fast nie benutze, das summiert sich natürlich übers Jahr für alle möglichen Anlagen, aber was solls, es ist ja mein Hobby!
Also ran mit der Schranke, da ich in selber in einer Firma arbeite, die Objekte mit Schranken absichert, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, das KEIN einziger Schlauchbootfahrer damit abgehalten wird, es sei denn die gesamte Anlage wird mit 2m hohen Zäumen versperrt!

Fazit,
laßt es so wie es seit Jahren war und somit die Anlage offen. Bei wirklich nicht regelbaren Problemen ruft die Leute die für sowas bezahlt werden und gut!

Vor allem werdet viel ruhiger! Wir standen dieses Jahr beispielsweise in Kappeln ECHTE 1,5h in der Warteschlange wegen exakt solchen Problemen wie hier geschildert. Was haben wir gemacht?
Wir haben uns das Treiben abgeschaut und gewartet. Nach der Devise, wer ist denn der Idiot, der der nen Herzinfarkt bekommt weil er sich aufregt, der der der einfach die Ruhe weg hat und sich vermutlich nicht mal was böses dabei denkt.........


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

sehr weise Worte......

oftmals hilft: einatmen - ausatmen.......


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Ist ja gut gemeint und lobenswert, aber wenn ich diese Rampe mit viel Manpower, Ärger, Zeitaufwand und Bürokratie gebaut habe und muss mich (oder einen Miterbauer) dafür von irgendwelchen Leuten anschnautzen lassen, würde mir auch der Hals dick werden :r

Da muss man evtl. auch der Mensch für sein, um ruhig durchzuatmen, ich persönlich wäre nicht so einer


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Das Stück Land für die Rampe ist doch gepachtet oder? 

Ist es da nicht möglich solchen Vögeln ein ich nenne es mal vorsichtig "Hausverbot" zu erteilen?

Wäre wenn juristisch wasserdicht doch eine Möglichkeit vor 
dem von Andre, zu Recht, angemahnten übertriebene Aktionismuss...


----------



## raubangler (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

@AndreL
|good:

Aus einer freien Slippe eine geschlossene zu machen, ist ja schon fast ein <eigenzensur>.
Da waere es ja wohl deutlich besser gewesen, den alten Schrottzustand weiterhin zu ertragen.

Und zu den Vorkommnissen an der Slippe....
Unsozialisierte Spackos gab es schon immer und ueberall.
Die sind ja nicht erst nach der Renovierung der Slippe aus dem Boden gekrochen.

Das fuer das Slippen Geld faellig wird, ist ja nicht das Problem.
Aber dank der Schranken ueberall habe ich schon viele viele Stunden verloren, bis sich mal jemand finden liess, der gegen Geld aufgeschlossen hat.
Das ist einfach nur oberscheixxe.


----------



## daniel_ (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ich habs gewusst!*

Sehr sehr passendes Beispiel mit den Schweden...
Das ist u.a. eine Eigenschaft die mir an den Schweden positiv gefällt...
Entspannt Euch einfach mal ein bisschen,auch wenn die Zeit manchmal ein wenig knapp is, was ich auch nachvollziehen kann... 




AndreL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen (auch wenn es sicher entspannter wäre) mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema hier zu veröffentlichen, auch wenn es wie die Erfahrung zeigt NICHTS bringen wird.
> 
> Vorweg,
> ...


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Slippe in Puttgarden wird grunderneuert*

Interessanter Abspeckt der hier aufzieht...

Und es geht ja nicht um die Nordies allgemein….

  Nach BGB     Buch 3 - Sachenrecht (§§ 854 - 1296) Abschnitt 3 - Eigentum (§§ 903 - 1011)  und  BGB § 1004 „Wer ohne den Willen des Besitzers oder Eigentümers auf dessen Privatgrund ein Fahrzeug abstellt, handelt in verbotener Eigenmacht und begeht eine *Besitzstörung* i.S. von § 858 BGB bzw. Eigentumsstörung i.S. von § 1004 BGB (OLG Karlsruhe, OLGZ 1978, 206).
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/1004.html

  Gegen diese Besitzstörung hat der Besitzer einen Beseitigungsanspruch gemäß § 862 Abs. 2 BGB..
  Quelle http://www.verkehrsportal.de/verkehrsrecht/abschleppen_03.php.

  Kling ziemlich verquarkt, aber ist schon notwendig dass man schreibt oder sagt was man erwartet und auch einfordern kann. 

  Ich würde das Schade finden wenn die Slippe schließen würde weil es keine klaren Ansagen gibt.

  Vielleicht wäre ein Dickes Hinweisschild über Verhaltensregeln an der Slippe ein Ansatz?

  Wir hatten solch einen Ansatz für die Meerforelle… Hier im Board…


  Wie war das noch mal? Küstenknigge…

  Hat viele weitergebracht…

  Gruß,
  Gernot#h
PS: Wenn Geld für so ein Schild fehlt... Ich lass mich nicht lumpen...


----------

